# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  STK4241II Μετρήσεις

## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Θα μπορούσε να λέγεται και : 
*Πως να κάψετε ή να μην κάψετε έναν ενισχυτή ή την τροφοδοσία του ή κάτι αντίστοιχο.* 
Μιας και έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένας τέτοιος STK4241II παρακολουθώντας το αρχικό θέμα, θέλοντας και μη είχα πολλές πληροφορίες σχέδια κλπ και είπα να παίξω λίγο κι εγώ (Πανδημία γαρ). 
  
Έπεσε και στα χέρια μου ένας ωραίος τοροειδής, και είπα να τον φτιάξω για αυτόν τον ενισχυτή ή όποια άλλη τροφοδοσία αντίστοιχη. 
 
Έφτιαξα λοιπόν, μετ/τή, ανόρθωση , σταθεροποίηση και την πλακέτα τροποιημένη για τα εξαρτήματα επιλογής μου, έφερα τα ηχεία κοντά και ξεκίνησα.
Ο ήχος καθαρός, θόρυβος πουθενά, και τα επίπεδα έντασης ανυπόφορα. Είχα διαλέξει κάποια κομμάτια audiophile flac απο YouTube μέσω κινητού και απόλαυσα μουσικούλα. 

Μετά άρχισαν οι μετρήσεις ..... 
Κατέβασα ένα Frequency Sound Generator στο κινητό έβαλα 1KHz συχνότητα, έβαλα τέρμα όλα τα επίπεδα και ξεκίνησα αφού επιβεβαίωσα ότι όλες οι συχνότητες που παράγει αυτό το app διαβάζονται στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή.  Μπορώ να πω ότι η απόκριση του ενισχυτή και των εργαλείων που επιστράτευσα με δικαίωσαν !!!

----------

babisko (18-04-21), 

IRF (28-04-21), 

kostas69 (17-04-21), 

sdouze (17-04-21)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Δυο συστάδες βαττικών αντιστάσεων μπήκαν ως καθαρά ωμικά φορτία στις δυο εξόδους. Η μία προέκυψε 7,7Ω και η άλλη 8,3Ω, στην πρώτη έκανα τις μετρήσεις. 

Την παραθέτω σε φωτό από Excell . 

 
Όταν ο ενισχυτής δουλεύει σωστά ενισχύει τα πάντα με κάθε τίμημα. Έστω και αυτοκτονικά !!! 
 Όσο μεγαλύτερο σήμα του δίνεις τόσο το μεγαλώνει μέχρι να καεί ο ίδιος ή η τροφοδοσία του. Γιαυτό τα πράγματα πρέπει να είναι ζυγισμένα. Εννοείτε ότι σε κάθε υπερβάλλουσα τιμή η θερμοκρασία πήγαινε πολύ ψηλά σε λίγα δευτερόλεπτα. 

Υ.Γ. τα "mVLine" και τα "7,7Ω" που φαίνονται στο Excell δεν συμμετέχουν στους υπολογισμούς, απλά αναφέρονται για να επιβεβαιωθούν ή να διαψευστούν από τους υπολογισμούς παραπέρα.

----------


## selectronic

Ενδιαφέρον οι μετρήσεις, αλλά αν είχες και ένα παλμογράφο θα μπορούσες να δεις και άλλα πράγματα όπως τι σήμα έχεις στην έξοδο στις χαμηλές συχνότητες (πχ), σε ποια στάθμη σήματος εισόδου αρχίζει και ψαλιδίζει στην έξοδο ο ενισχυτής, κτλ.

Τις μετρήσεις της ισχύος στην είσοδο (στα 230Vac) τις έκανε με πολύμετρο ή power meter κτλ? Το λέω γιατί υπό φορτίο ο μετ/στης δεν θα έχει power factor 1 αλλά χαμηλότερα (ας πούμε 0.7-0.8 ) οπότε δεν είναι 100% σωστή η ισχύς που υπολογίζεις. Πολλά power meters μετράνε και το power factor (πχ).

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Ενδιαφέρον οι μετρήσεις, αλλά αν είχες και ένα παλμογράφο θα μπορούσες να δεις και άλλα πράγματα όπως τι σήμα έχεις στην έξοδο στις χαμηλές συχνότητες (πχ), σε ποια στάθμη σήματος εισόδου αρχίζει και ψαλιδίζει στην έξοδο ο ενισχυτής, κτλ. Τις μετρήσεις της ισχύος στην είσοδο (στα 230Vac) τις έκανε με πολύμετρο ή power meter κτλ?....



Μόνος μου, με ότι συμβατικό εργαλείο είχα !!! 




> Το λέω γιατί υπό φορτίο ο μετ/στης δεν θα έχει power factor 1 αλλά χαμηλότερα (ας πούμε 0.7-0.8 ) οπότε δεν είναι 100% σωστή η ισχύς που υπολογίζεις. Πολλά power meters μετράνε και το power factor (πχ).



Έβαζα το αμπερόμετρο σε σειρά σε όλες τις μετρήσεις. Με ενδιέφερε ότι κάποιες ξέφευγαν πολύ, το Power Factor τι να μου κάνει ;;;; 
Το πιο ενδιαφέρον για μένα είναι :
α) ότι είδα που χαλάει το FD (πάνω από τα 80 W) και πως πρέπει να επιλεγεί ένας σωστός μετασχηματιστής για αυτόν τον ενισχυτή (και τότε ίσως να βελτιωθεί κι άλλο). 
β) το σήμα εισόδου πρέπει να είναι σταθμισμένο. Όταν του χώνεις σήμα αβέρτα αρχίζουν και χαλάνε όλα. 
 Δεν πέρασα τις μετρήσεις έντασης του δευτερεύοντος (ευτυχώς) για τι θα με "μπάναραν" αν έπαιρναν μυρωδιά τι γινόταν ..... είχα φύγει απο AWG18 σε AWG14-15 και δεν είμαστε στην Αφρική ούτε στην Ασία .... Γι' αυτό οι μετρήσεις ήταν μικρής χρονικής διάρκειας. 
Όσο για τον παλμογράφο, ας τακτοποιήσω τα θέματα τροφοδοσίας και μετά κάποιος θα βρεθεί (έστω και με εισαγγελική εντολή  :Biggrin: ) να τον μετρήσει στις λεπτομέρειες, αν και από ότι διαβάζω τελευταία δεν λαμβάνονται πολύ υπόψιν ....

----------


## selectronic

OK δεν παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο αν εσύ μετράς πχ 200W κατανάλωση στα 230Vac και πραγματικά ο ενισχυτής καταναλώνει 180, απλά το είπα για να ξέρεις ότι δεν είναι 100% σωστή η μέτρηση.

Κατά τα άλλα από ενισχυτές δεν ξέρω και πολλά για να σου πω περί Damping Factor κτλ, απλά αν είχες παλμογράφο θα μπορούσες να δεις πχ πότε ξεκινάει το clipping στην έξοδο οπότε να ξέρεις πόσα mV peak-to-peak είναι το όριο στην είσοδο και άλλα τέτοια.
Για 20Hz-20KHz νομίζω ότι και ένας φτηνός Κινέζικος DSO θα είναι αρκετός.  :Unsure: 

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Όσο γιαυτό που λες : 



> ...αλλά αν είχες και ένα παλμογράφο θα μπορούσες να δεις και άλλα πράγματα όπως τι σήμα έχεις στην έξοδο στις χαμηλές συχνότητες (πχ), .....



, έτσι είναι πάντα δύσκολα τα πράγματα σε τετράγωνα κλπ και σε συχνότητες πέραν του κέντρου. Αφού το κινητό έδωσε 2,5Hz και ο ενισχυτής τη διάβασε και ο "γέρος" μου (VA18B) την απεικόνισε σε χαμηλή στάθμη σήματος γιατί δεν είχα εξοικειωθεί ακόμα με το όλο σύστημα, *είμαι ευτυχής και αισιόδοξος* ότι και οι υπόλοιπες μετρήσεις όοοοοταν γίνουν θα είναι εξίσου καλές !!!! 
Άντε να κρατήσουμε τα κρούσματα σε ψηλά επίπεδα να κάνουν άρση των μέτρων να βρεί ο ενισχυτής μου παλμογράφο !!!

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> OK δεν παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο αν εσύ μετράς πχ 200W κατανάλωση στα 230Vac και πραγματικά ο ενισχυτής καταναλώνει 180, απλά το είπα για να ξέρεις ότι δεν είναι 100% σωστή η μέτρηση.
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα από ενισχυτές δεν ξέρω και πολλά για να σου πω περί Damping Factor κτλ, απλά αν είχες παλμογράφο θα μπορούσες να δεις πχ πότε ξεκινάει το clipping στην έξοδο οπότε να ξέρεις πόσα mV peak-to-peak είναι το όριο στην είσοδο και άλλα τέτοια.
> Για 20Hz-20KHz νομίζω ότι και ένας φτηνός Κινέζικος DSO θα είναι αρκετός. 
> 
> Καλή συνέχεια!



Άντε και πήρα παλμογράφο, αν δεν ξέρω σε τι τεστ πρέπει να υποβάλλω το μηχάνημα, τι να τον κάνω ;;; Προχθές μου έλεγε ένας φίλος ότι ο ήχος είναι ημίτονο αλλά επέβαλε τεστ τετραγώνου .... Τι να πω κι εγώ σιγά σιγά μαθαίνω .....

----------


## selectronic

Ανάλογα την μέτρηση θες και το κατάλληλο σήμα, πχ με ημίτονο στο 1KHz θα μετρήσεις πόσα Watt βγάζει στα 4/8Ω κτλ (λίγο πριν αρχίσει το clipping) και εκεί μετράνε και την THD+N, με τετράγωνο θα δεις πόσο γρήγορος είναι ή την παραμόρφωση του RC φίλτρου στην είσοδο στις χαμηλές (<100Hz), θέλεις πάνω από 20KHz για να δεις το bandwidth του ενισχυτή (-3dΒ κτλ), και άλλα τέτοια που θα σου πούνε αυτοί που ξέρουν από ενισχυτές...

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

πάντως ακούγεται πολύ ωραία, ίσως να φταίνε τα ηχεία μου που είναι τόσο καλά φτιαγμένα από τα χεράκια μου !!!!

----------


## 744

Μετρήσεις σε ενισχυτές μόνο με ένα πολύμετρο μάλλον δεν γίνονται...

Πέραν του ότι το πολύμετρο πρέπει τουλάχιστον να είναι True RMS και για την συχνότητα που θα μετρήσουμε, όχι μόνο στα 50Hz!

Ο παλμογράφος είναι το ελάχιστο εργαλείο λοιπόν. Και φυσικά ένα παραμορφωσίμετρο επίσης.

Τώρα, σχετικά με το DF, πως κατέληξες στις τιμές αυτές?

Να πω δυο λόγια για το DF γιατί υπάρχει πολύ παραφιλολογία και μυστικισμός για αυτό το νούμερο. Εκτός βέβαια από το μάρκετινγκ που το χρησιμοποιεί για να ανεβάσει το εκάστοτε ενισχυτή στα μάτια του υποψήφιου αγοραστή.

Άλλοι πιστεύουν ότι όσο μεγαλύτερο τόσο το καλύτερο ( :Ohmy: ) αλλά θα αντιτάξω πως υπάρχουν ενισχυτές με *εξαιρετικά χαμηλό DF* (βλ. λυχνιών λόγω μικρής ή και καθόλου NF ή/και του Μ/Τ εξόδου) που οι χρήστες τους ορκίζονται ότι ακούγονται καλύτερα!

Τότε, τί συμβαίνει λοιπόν? Χμμ, τα μεγάφωνα είναι εκτός από συσκευές μετατροπής της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας σε ακουστική και το αντίθετο! Δηλαδή ακουστικής σε ηλεκτρική όπως ξέρουμε όλοι. Άρα λοιπόν, όταν για παράδειγμα ένα γούφερ δεχτεί παλμό θα κινηθεί ο κώνος αλλά δεν θα σταματήσει η κίνηση αμέσως. Θαέχει μια φθίνουσα ταλάντωση για λίγο που εξαρτάται από πολλούς παράγοντες. Το spider, το κουτί του ηχείου, την μάζα του κώνου, την αντίσταση του κώνου και φυσικά το φορτίο του πηνίου, δηλαδή την *αντίσταση εξόδου του ενισχυτή*!

Άν το μεγάφωνο ήταν στον αέρα μόνο του χωρίς φορτία η ταλάντωση αυτή θα έπαιρνε αρκετό χρόνο να σβήσει. Σκεφτείτε ένα μοτέρ που το γυρνάμε με το χέρι και δεν σταματά αμέσως. Αν όμως το βραχυκυκλώσουμε όχι μόνο σταματά ακαριαία αλλά δυσκολεύει και να γυρίσει. Το ίδιο γίνεται και στα μεγάφωνα.

Επειδή λοιπόν το μεγάφωνο είναι συνδεμένο στην έξοδο ενός ενισχυτή με κατά κανόνα χαμηλή αντίσταση εξόδου, π.χ. 0,1 ωμ, η απόσβεση του μεγαφώνου που έχει 8 ωμ, είναι πολύ μεγάλη: 8/0,1=80 και έτσι η ταλάντωση αυτή σβήνει σχεδόν εν τη γενέσει της ακόμα και σε ενισχυτές με αντίσταση εξόδου μεγάλη, π.χ. 0,1 ωμ. Άλλοι έχουν πολύ μικρότερη, π.χ. MosFet με 0,01 ωμ και DF 800!!! Ρόλο παίζει και πόσο μεγάλη αρνητική ανάδραση έχει ο ενισχυτής (>NF οδηγεί σε μικρή αντίσταση εξόδου αλλά έχει άλλα προβλήματα)

Όμως έχει νόημα το μεγάλο DF?  Φυσικά ΟΧΙ! Πάνω από 20 θα έλεγα ότι δεν παίζει κανένα απολύτως ρόλο! Πέρα από ακουστικά τεστ που δείχνουν ότι χαμηλό DF σε συγκεκριμένους συνδυασμούς Ενισχυτών και Ηχείων αποδίδει πολύ καλύτερα! Υπάρχει εξήγηση και για αυτό αλλά ξεφεύγει πολύ σε ανάλυση και δεν έχει και νόημα τώρα.

Κατά την άποψή μου τα ηχεία καλό είναι να ταιριάζουν με τον ενισχυτή και πριν καταληξει κανείς, να κάνει δοκιμές και ακροάσεις μεγάλης διάρκειας.

----------

nick1974 (17-04-21)

----------


## 744

Και όπως είπε και ο συνονόματος παραπάνω, ναι. Το τροφοδοτικό παίζει πολύ σημαντικό ρόλο για τις επιδόσεις του ενισχυτή. Αν και απλό το κύκλωμά του, η επιλογή τιμών για τα εξαρτήματά του είναι παράγοντας που επιδρά έντονα και παρατηρήσιμα στις ακροάσεις.

----------


## dant3

Αληθεια,τι αντιστασεις εφτιαξες και αντεξαν 180 watt στην εξοδο?

----------


## gxry

https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...t=76609&page=5 

Test Audio Amplifier. Ναι μπορείς !!!!

από τον p.gabr

----------

mikemtb (17-04-21), 

selectronic (19-04-21)

----------


## 744

Τι εννοείς μπορείς? Χωρίς RMS πολύμετρο?

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Τουλάχιστον, έχει προκληθει μία παραγωγική συζήτηση. Μην υποτιμάτε τα παλιά εργαλεία, απλά μπορεί να έχουν πιο μεγάλες πλακετες. Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας, θα επανέλθω....

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Αληθεια,τι αντιστασεις εφτιαξες και αντεξαν 180 watt στην εξοδο?



Δεν σημαίνει ότι άντεξαν για πολυ, στο ένα λεπτό κάηκε το χαρτόνι κάτω από μία που ζοριζοταν. Επιστρατεύτηκε, βεττεξ βρεγμένο, σε πιατακι ....

----------


## nick1974

> Δεν σημαίνει ότι άντεξαν για πολυ, στο ένα λεπτό κάηκε το χαρτόνι κάτω από μία που ζοριζοταν. Επιστρατεύτηκε, βεττεξ βρεγμένο, σε πιατακι ....



Βρε Δημήτρη, με όλα αυτά που έβαλες θα έφτιαχνες στον Οικονόμου μια αντιστασουλα 500w η 1kW και θα ήσουν άρχοντας (και αν έδινες και ένα εικοσάρι επί πλεον και την έβαζες και σε λάδι θα την είχες για όλη σου τη ζωή απροβληματιστα). Οι απλές αντιστάσεις χρωμονικελινης είναι παμφθηνες,(αυτές που είναι πανακριβες είναι αν θες κάποιο συγκεκριμένο μέγεθος γιατί πρεπει να παραγγειλει ειδικό κεραμικό για το οποιο πρεπει να φτιαχτεί καλουπι, η αν θες αντιεπαγωγικες όπου χρησιμοποιούνται αλλά υλικά, αλλά για audio είναι υπερβολη να φτιάξεις τέτοιο πραμα γιατί δε προκειται να δεις στις μετρήσεις κάποια πραγματικα μετρήσιμη διαφορα). 

Ασχετο, αλλά με το πολυμετρο σου δε μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος για τις μετρήσεις σου. Ποιο λογικό θα έβλεπα αν δεν έχεις παλμογραφο να φτιάξεις έναν με μια κάρτα ήχου (αν έχεις καποια παλια καλούτσικα είναι μια χαρά για ακουστικές) παρα να μετράς έτσι 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb

Κάτι αντίστοιχο από μένα..... 

Κλασσικά: Tapatalk

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...t=76609&page=5 Test Audio Amplifier. Ναι μπορείς !!!! 
> από τον p.gabr



Ο κύριος Παναγιώτης πάντα κατάφερνε να μας αφήνει άφωνους και συνεχίζει ....

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Βρε Δημήτρη, με όλα αυτά που έβαλες θα έφτιαχνες στον Οικονόμου μια αντιστασουλα 500w η 1kW και θα ήσουν άρχοντας (και αν έδινες και ένα εικοσάρι επί πλεον και την έβαζες και σε λάδι θα την είχες για όλη σου τη ζωή απροβληματιστα). .....
> Ασχετο, αλλά με το πολυμετρο σου δε μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος για τις μετρήσεις σου. Ποιο λογικό θα έβλεπα αν δεν έχεις παλμογραφο να φτιάξεις έναν με μια κάρτα ήχου (αν έχεις καποια παλια καλούτσικα είναι μια χαρά για ακουστικές) παρα να μετράς έτσι 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Αυτά Νίκο μου, έγιναν "στο φτερό", την ώρα που μου μπήκε να κάνω κάποιες μετρήσεις, αν θες όλα γίνονται !!! Δεν περίμενα ότι θα έβγαζα μια στοιχειώδη άκρη όταν ξεκινούσα. Δώσε λοιπόν κάποια πληροφορία παραπάνω για τον Οικονόμου να μάθουμε λοιπόν τα σωστά υλικά. 

Τώρα θα πρέπει να βάλω άλλον μετασχηματιστή τροφοδοσίας για να αξίζουν τον κόπο οι τρόποι μέτρησης που έχουν προταθεί. ......τουλάχιστον)......

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Κάτι αντίστοιχο από μένα..... 
> 
> Κλασσικά: Tapatalk



3,9Ω έκαστη .... 150W  !!! Άρα μετά τα 35W αρχίζουν να ζεσταίνονται ε ;;;

----------


## mikemtb

3.9ω 100 watt μέγιστη ισχύ
Η σε σειρά 7.8ω 200 watt μέγιστο. 
Κοίτα αν με ρώταγες τώρα που ξέρω την ύπαρξη του hlektronika.gr θα το έκανα με τον τρόπο που λέει ο φίλος και συνομήλικος Νίκος. 
Αλλά αυτά είναι απομεινάρια από τα πειραματα σε ηλικία λυκειου  (όταν πήρα τον παλμογράφο μου 1990)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> 3.9ω 100 watt μέγιστη ισχύ
> Η σε σειρά 7.8ω 200 watt μέγιστο. 
> Κοίτα αν με ρώταγες τώρα που ξέρω την ύπαρξη του hlektronika.gr θα το έκανα με τον τρόπο που λέει ο φίλος και συνομήλικος Νίκος. 
> Αλλά αυτά είναι απομεινάρια από τα πειραματα σε ηλικία λυκειου  (όταν πήρα τον παλμογράφο μου 1990)



Καλά όλα τα ονομαστικά νούμερα, στο 1/4 προς 1/5 δουλεύουν χωρις να ζεσταθούν ..... 
Υπέροχα χρόνια !!! πάντα κάτι μένει !!!!

----------


## nick1974

> Αυτά Νίκο μου, έγιναν "στο φτερό", την ώρα που μου μπήκε να κάνω κάποιες μετρήσεις, αν θες όλα γίνονται !!! Δεν περίμενα ότι θα έβγαζα μια στοιχειώδη άκρη όταν ξεκινούσα. Δώσε λοιπόν κάποια πληροφορία παραπάνω για τον Οικονόμου να μάθουμε λοιπόν τα σωστά υλικά.




βασικα ο Οικονομου ειναι μια απ τις αρκετες βιοτεχνιες αντιστασεων που εχουμε, δε του κανω διαφημηση οτι ειναι ο καλυτερος (αντιστασεις ειναι, δεν ειναι πυρηνικη φυσικη ... ολοι ιδιοι ειναι), απλα βολευει εμενα λογο Πειραια και δεν εχω φτιαξει ποτε αλλου, αλλα και Αθηνα εχει παρεμφερη βιοτεχνιες και ισως να χει και κοντα σου. Αν δεν βρεις τεσπα καποιον γυρω σου η αν ο Πειραιας ειναι στο δρομο σου, ο Οικονομου βρισκεται Δευτερας Μεραρχιας 5 και το τηλεφωνο του ειναι 210 4179696. Και αυτος οπως και ολες οι σχετικες βιοτεχνιες δουλευουν ειτε με το κομματι ειτε με φασον, και αν επιλεξεις απ τα ετοιμα κεραμικα τουμπα που εχουν (εννωειται δε θα βρεις ολα τα δυνατα μεγεθη σε ετοιμο, αλλα υπαρχει αρκετη ποικιλια ) οι τιμες ειναι πολυ καλες. Προσωπικα συνεργαζομαι καμια 20ετια και δεν ειχα ποτε καποιο παραπονο, και ο ανθρωπος μου χει φτιαξει απο βατικα ποτενσιομετρα μεχρι ολοκληρες κατασκευες με σειρες αντιστασεων για εκκινητες DC μοτερ 400KW.
Για την αντιστασουλα που θες για dummy load μπορει να την παρεις και αυθημερον αν δεν εχει δουλεια (αν δε σε ενδιαφερει κεραμικη επικαλυψη, βαψιματα, γραμματα κτλ  στην τυλιγει κι επι τοπου η σου δινει το τουμπο και τη χρωμονικελινη).
Τωρα σχετικα με το λαδι που ειπε ωστε να την εχεις μια ζωη, ολα τα ορυκτελαια κανουν, (μπορεις βεβαια πιο σωστα να βαλεις λαδι μετασχηματιστη που εχει πιστοποιηση, αλλα ειναι υπερβολη για αυτη την εφαρμογη. Οποιοδηποτε συνθετικο λαδι στο συνεργειο αυτοκινητων της γειτονιας σου ειναι μια χαρα εγγυημενα οπως και το παραφινελαιο, δεν εχεις εξ αλλου υψηλες τασεις ) και φυσικα οσο περισσοτερο τοσο το καλυτερο... το πιο κλασσικο ειναι κουτακι νεσκαφε η μπισκοτων και μεσα η αντισταση με μπορνες απο πανω η οτι αλλο βυσμα θες

----------

ΜαστροΤζεπέτο (17-04-21), 

mikemtb (17-04-21)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Ενδιαφέρον οι μετρήσεις, αλλά αν είχες και ένα παλμογράφο θα μπορούσες να δεις και άλλα πράγματα όπως τι σήμα έχεις στην έξοδο στις χαμηλές συχνότητες (πχ), σε ποια στάθμη σήματος εισόδου αρχίζει και ψαλιδίζει στην έξοδο ο ενισχυτής, κτλ.....



Δεν σου λέω περισσότερα, διάβασε μόνο αυτό

----------


## 744

ΜΕ την προϋπόθεση ότι το εύρος ζώνης του οργάνου είναι τουλάχιστον όσο το εύρος συχνοτήτων που θέλεις να μετρήσεις.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Είναι γεγονός ότι στα 20KHz δεν είχα μεγάλη πτώση τάσης αλλά θα πρέπει να επαναλάβω και να βεβαιωθώ καλύτερα γιατί και το κινητό ως αναπαραγωγή της γεννήτριας δεν είναι ότι το καλύτερο. Πάντως από το ολότελα, καλή κι η Παναγιώταινα !!!! 
Ήδη έχω μια εικόνα του ενισχυτή, μετά από λίγες ώρες θα έχω καλύτερη.

----------


## selectronic

> https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...t=76609&page=5 
> 
> Test Audio Amplifier. Ναι μπορείς !!!!
> 
> από τον p.gabr



Ωραίο άρθρο, αν και δεν είναι πανάκεια η κάρτα ήχου του PC, κι αυτή η λύση έχει τα προβλήματα και τους περιορισμούς της (πχ ηλεκτρολυτικοί DC-block πυκνωτές κτλ), αλλά από το τίποτα...
Τα πάντα είναι σχετικά βέβαια, με ένα 555 σαν γεννήτρια, ένα γκατζετογράφο των 10€ και μία κάρτα ήχου PC δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις σωστά χαρακτηριστικά THD/noise/bandwidth/κτλ αλλά από την άλλη δεν χρειάζεται να πας σε εργαστήριο με signal  analyzer για να δεις αν βγάζει 50 ή 250W το ενισχυτάκι που έφτιαξες με ένα TDA...

Για φορτίο η πιο φτηνή λύση είναι μία (ή δύο 4Ω για να μπορείς να φτιάξεις 2/4/8Ω φορτίο) custom αντίσταση σε μπόλικα Watt που δεν θα κοστίσει παραπάνω από Χ τεμάχια 10W "τουβλάκια" που θα χρειαζόσουν για να φτιάξεις κάτι αντίστοιχο, για "μόνιμη" λύση (του βάζεις και ανεμιστήρες και είναι σούπερ για αερόθερμο τον χειμώνα!).
Όχι βέβαια ότι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις γρήγορες και πρόχειρες δοκιμές με ότι βρεις στα συρτάρια σου, απλά νομίζω ότι είναι πιο εύκολη κατασκευή από ότι κάτι με δεκάδες τουβλάκια (πχ) αν θες να φτιάξεις κάτι που θα σου μείνει.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Ωραίο άρθρο, αν και δεν είναι πανάκεια η κάρτα ήχου του PC, κι αυτή η λύση έχει τα προβλήματα και τους περιορισμούς της (πχ ηλεκτρολυτικοί DC-block πυκνωτές κτλ), αλλά από το τίποτα...
> Τα πάντα είναι σχετικά βέβαια,..... Χ τεμάχια 10W "τουβλάκια" που θα χρειαζόσουν για να φτιάξεις κάτι αντίστοιχο, για "μόνιμη" λύση (του βάζεις και ανεμιστήρες και είναι σούπερ για αερόθερμο τον χειμώνα!).....



Πήρα μια ιδέα από μετρήσεις κλπ και κατάλαβα αρκετά πραματάκια τόσο θεωρητικά για μένα όσο και πρακτικά για το STK. 
Φθάνει χαμηλά ως τα 4Hz και ψηλά (όσο μπορώ να μετρήσω), δεν χάνει πολύ ισχύ στα 20KHz. Τώρα, τι θα ακούνε τα σκυλιά δεν με πολυενδιαφέρει. Αφού φθάνει τόσο ψηλά μια χαρά είναι. 
Αυτό που κατάλαβα και είναι σίγουρο είναι ότι τα τεστ αυτά είναι πολύ σκληρά για τους ενισχυτές. Τις θερμοκρασίες και τις τάσεις που είδε σε δευτερόλεπτα δεν τις είδε σε καμία ένταση που μπορώ να ακούσω στο σπίτι με τα ηχεία επάνω αντι για ωμικές αντιστάσεις. 
Τα τεστ αυτά είναι μόνο και μόνο (και καλά γίνονται) για να φανεί αν η τροφοδοσία και το όλο κύκλωμα μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί σε κάποιες ακραίες τιμές που όμως δεν είναι μόνιμες αλλά αυτές που στιγμιαία θα δώσουν τις νότες τους ήχους και τις χροιές σε *ms*. Κουκούλωσα κυριολεκτικά τα ηχεία πάνω στους καναπέδες και έδωσα ένταση. Τάσεις, σαν αυτές που μετρούσα στα τεστ, δεν τις είδα πουθενά ή δεν μπορουν να μετρηθούν έτσι απλά. Τίποτα δεν ζεστάθηκε !!!!

----------


## 744

Η αλήθεια είναι πως σε κανονικές συνθήκες η ισχύς που χρειάζεσαι είναι mW ή το πολύ 1-2 Watt για αναίσθητα ηχεία ή θορυβώδες περιβάλλον.

Με μέση τιμή τα 85db/m/1W ευαισθησία σε καλά ηχεία καταλαβαίνουμε πολύ καλά ότι στα 2 Watt η τιμή πάει 88db όταν ακόμα και τα 85 είναι αρκετά για δυνατή ακρόαση!

Γενικά ενισχυτές πάνω από 50 Watt για σπίτι το βλέπω λίγο υπερβολικό αφού μάλλον θα αλλάξεις γειτονιά αν ακούς με πάνω από ας πούμε 5Watt!

----------


## nick1974

> Ωραίο άρθρο, αν και δεν είναι πανάκεια η κάρτα ήχου του PC, κι αυτή η λύση έχει τα προβλήματα και τους περιορισμούς της (πχ ηλεκτρολυτικοί DC-block πυκνωτές κτλ), αλλά από το τίποτα...



αναλογα την καρτα. Το virtins multi instrument που το λες κατι παραπανω απο επαγγελματικο δινει αρκετες προτασεις αν δε θες να προμηθευτεις δικο τους dedicated hardware, αλλα βεβαια δε μιλαμε για σαπιες onboard realtek (στη λιστα εχει καλες gaming καρτες και φυσικα και επαγγελματικες ). https://www.virtins.com/multi-instrument.shtml
Προσωπικα εχω το DSO-2A10E https://www.virtins.com/VT-DSO-2A10E.shtml το οποιο ειναι καταπληκτικο σε συνεργασια με το software της virtins, αλλα τεσταροντας το διπλα σε μια επαγγελματικη scarlet, και ως παλμογραφο, και ως παραμορφωσιμετρο, και ως μετρητη πηνιων και ως spectrum analyzer (διπλα διπλα μετρησεις) στο 1KHz που μετραμε και εντος του ακουστικου φασματος τα αποτελεσματα δεν ειχαν διαφορες (βεβαια μιλαω για καρτα σχετικα καπως ακριβη, νομιζω καπου 180 ευρω πρεπει να χει, αλλα οπως και να χει ειδα οτι μετραει).






> Η αλήθεια είναι πως σε κανονικές συνθήκες η ισχύς που χρειάζεσαι είναι mW ή το πολύ 1-2 Watt για αναίσθητα ηχεία ή θορυβώδες περιβάλλον.







> Με μέση τιμή τα 85db/m/1W ευαισθησία σε καλά ηχεία καταλαβαίνουμε πολύ καλά ότι στα 2 Watt η τιμή πάει 88db όταν ακόμα και τα 85 είναι αρκετά για δυνατή ακρόαση!
> 
> Γενικά ενισχυτές πάνω από 50 Watt για σπίτι το βλέπω λίγο υπερβολικό αφού μάλλον θα αλλάξεις γειτονιά αν ακούς με πάνω από ας πούμε 5Watt!





ενα συστημα πρεπει να μπορει να αποδωσει το λεγομενο "υψος μαεστρου" απαραμορφωτα (ακομα κι αν π[οτε δεν ακουσεις μ αυτη την ενταση)που ειναι 115db στην αποσταση ακροασης του. Απο κει και περα υπαρχουν ηχεια που με 5w γκρεμιζουν ντουβαρια και υπαρχουν και αλλα που θελουν ενα κιλοβατ και παραπανω για να ακουστουν (κατι subwoofer με ευαισθησια -η μαλλον αναισθησια- κατω απο 80db κι αυτα ψευτικα με τη μοδα των τσιμεντενιων κωνων δεν ειναι τοοοοσο σπανια... μαλλον τα ευαισθητρα μεγαφωνα ειναι που αρχισαν να σπανιζουνμ! Στις χαμηλες το καταλαβαινω το γιατι, αλλα στις μεσαιες ειναι κατι που δε βγαζει νοημα)

----------


## 744

> (βεβαια μιλαω για καρτα σχετικα καπως ακριβη, νομιζω καπου 180 ευρω πρεπει να χει, αλλα οπως και να χει ειδα οτι μετραει).



Αν εννοείς την DSO-2A10E μάλλον 360+ έχει...

Τώρα όσον αφορά στην ισχύ ενισχυτή δεν είπα ότι αρκεί να είναι 2Wattt, αλλά 50 ακριβώς για τους λόγους που έχεις αναλύσει και εσύ Νίκο. Θέλεις ένα καλό περιθώριο για τις δυναμικές αλλά και για τα τυχόν αναίσθητα ηχεία.

Πάντως 150-200 κλπ watt για σπίτι είναι εντελώς άχρηστα.

----------


## selectronic

Εγώ έλεγα για "απλές" κάρτες ήχου (on-board ή μη), όχι για 200ευρώ κάρτα και άλλα 300-400 για τι να το πω το εργαλείο που έχεις, front-end παλμογράφου/logic analyzer?
Μιλάμε για την κάρτα των 25-50ευρώ που έχει το "gamer PC" από το Πλαίσιο, με αυτήν τι μπορείς να κάνεις, το να ξοδέψεις εκατοντάδες ευρώ (ή να τυχαίνει να έχεις τέτοιο εξοπλισμό) είναι άλλη περίπτωση.

Και ναι 50W ενισχυτάκι είναι μια χαρά για μουσική στο σπίτι, τώρα που τα περισσότερα φτηνά ηχεία έχουν και πάνω από 88-90db ευαισθησία στο 10% δουλεύει ο ενισχυτής.
Εδώ φτηνά Logitech PC speakers μια σταλιά και δεν μπορείς να τα βάλεις τέρμα (και δεν θες βέβαια γιατί πάνω από το 50% η παραμόρφωση βαράει κόκκινα)!

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Αν εννοείς την DSO-2A10E μάλλον 360+ έχει...
> 
> Τώρα όσον αφορά στην ισχύ ενισχυτή δεν είπα ότι αρκεί να είναι 2Wattt, αλλά 50 ακριβώς για τους λόγους που έχεις αναλύσει και εσύ Νίκο. Θέλεις ένα καλό περιθώριο για τις δυναμικές αλλά και για τα τυχόν αναίσθητα ηχεία.
> 
> Πάντως 150-200 κλπ watt για σπίτι είναι εντελώς άχρηστα.



Με όλα αυτά τα λίγα δεδομένα και με ένα δικό μου, ότι λυπάμαι να του φορέσω αυτόν τον μετ/τή πάνω του (για να μην χρησιμοποιηθεί σχεδόν ποτέ) σε τι Βαττ θα προτείνατε να τον μοντάρω πριν κλείσω το κουτί του ;;;  και με δεδομένο ότι δεν είναι και κάποιο που που "δρέπει δάφνες" ....

----------


## 744

Αυτόν που έχεις τώρα (τον τοροϊδή) δεν θέλεις να τον χρησιμοποιήσεις?

Μια χαρά παίζει νομίζω.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Αυτόν που έχεις τώρα (τον τοροϊδή) δεν θέλεις να τον χρησιμοποιήσεις?
> 
> Μια χαρά παίζει νομίζω.



Απλά φοβάμαι μήπως του πέφτει πολύς, έτσι απλά για να υπάρχει και τελικά να μην χρησιμοποιηθεί ποτέ. 
Μερικά γραφήματα από το datasheet , δεν ξέρω ποιά άλλα θα βοηθούσαν ....

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Και ο περιφημος τοροειδής, κουκλί έγινε, με 287 W στο πρωτεύων (το FD δεν άλλαξε σημαντικά) το δευτερεύων δουλευει ξεκούραστα 271,44 W (απώλεια 5,5% )!!!! 


Υ. Γ. Τελικά το DF άλλαξε σημαντικά. (Παρακάτω)

----------


## dant3

Tελικα το STK ποσο βαθμο αποδοσης εχει?
Καμια 60%?Για να ξερω και ποσα watt απο οσα ρουφαει χοντρικα μπορει να δωσει.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Tελικα το STK ποσο βαθμο αποδοσης εχει?
> Καμια 60%?Για να ξερω και ποσα watt απο οσα ρουφαει χοντρικα μπορει να δωσει.



Τίποτα δεν ρουφάει αν δεν υποβληθεί σε τεστ !!!
 Στη δοκιμασία δείχνει και όχι μόνο δείχνει αλλά ρουφάει τα παρακάτω σύμφωνα με τις σημερινές μετρήσεις και σόρρυ άλλαξε το FD που έλεγα πριν ότι δεν άλλαξε. 

 
Εσύ με 600W (από Famous κατασκευαστή) για δύο ενισχυτές, λογικά θα είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα έχεις αυτό που πρέπει !!! 
Εγώ το κοσκινίζω λίγο το θέμα ..... 
Όταν για να δώσει 2*103,8=207,6 έχει αρχικά καταναλώσει 287W. 
 Ποιά είναι η σωστή αποτύπωση της απόδοσης ;;;  72% ... πάντα σε αυτά μπερδευόμουν .....

----------


## 744

Οι υπολογισμοί σου για το (μη σημαντικό) DF νομίζω δεν είναι σωστοί. Τα νούμερα του DF είναι καλύτερα από αυτά που δείχνεις.

Θα μπορούσαν να είναι ακόμα καλύτερα αν το κέρδος του ενισχυτή κατέβει, από τα 40db στα 20-25db με ποιο επιθετική ανάδραση.

Τέλος αν θέλεις να μειώσεις μέγεθος και βάρος Μ/Τ και ενισχυτή συνολικά μπορείς να πας για τα 60watt περίπου με +/- 35 Volt τροφοδοσία και 2-3Α με 6800μF ανά γραμμή τροφοδοσίας.

Ναι, 72% είναι για την δεδομένη στιγμή η απόδοση.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Οι υπολογισμοί σου για το (μη σημαντικό) DF νομίζω δεν είναι σωστοί. Τα νούμερα του DF είναι καλύτερα από αυτά που δείχνεις.



DF=VLoad/(VnoLoad-VLoad) αυτό χρησιμοποίησα, αν έχεις λάβει υπόψη σου τα Ω τότε τα σωστά είναι 7,75, εκεί ανταποκρίνονται οι υπολογισμοί. 




> Θα μπορούσαν να είναι ακόμα καλύτερα αν το κέρδος του ενισχυτή κατέβει, από τα 40db στα 20-25db με ποιο επιθετική ανάδραση.



Πως μπορώ να αλλάξω την ανάδραση, δεν ειναι εσωτερικά υπολογισμένη ;;; 





> Τέλος αν θέλεις να μειώσεις μέγεθος και βάρος Μ/Τ και ενισχυτή συνολικά μπορείς να πας για τα 60watt περίπου με +/- 35 Volt τροφοδοσία και 2-3Α με 6800μF ανά γραμμή τροφοδοσίας.....



Δεν βρίσκω κάθε μερα μπροστά μου ένα 300W τόρο για να τον δεσμέυσω σε αυτή την κατασκευή, που ένας θεός ξέρει αν θα βρει εφαρμογή εκτός γηπέδου !!!! 
Πρός στιγμήν παίδευα μόλις τώρα έναν 130W μήπως μου έδινε 2*50 ..... (Συμβατικός ΕΙ , δεν δείχνει να χωράει γεμάτο δευτερεύων .... )

----------


## selectronic

> ...(Συμβατικός ΕΙ , δεν δείχνει να χωράει γεμάτο δευτερεύων .... )...



Άραγε αν έκοβες τα μεσαία λαμάκια του ΕΙ (έκανες το "Ε" σκέτο "Π") και τύλιγες πρωτεύον/δευτερεύον σε κάθε "πόδι", θα έχανε σε ισχύ ο πυρήνας?  :Think:

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Τότε Γιάννη μου, όλα θα τα έχανα ..... θα πέσει ο πυρήνας κατά το 1/3 μην πω κατά το 1/2  οπότε αν έχω κερδίσει παράθυρο θα έχω χάσει πυρήνα, οπότε δώρον άδωρον !!! Άσε που δεν γίνεται αυτό πρακτικά, δύσκολο να κόψεις το κέντρο και να μείνει ατσαλακωτο το λαμάκι, και τι θα πάρεις στο τέλος ..... είναι λάθος το σχηματικό που δίνει ο τύπος στις φωτό δεξιά,  δεν ανταποκρίνεται στην τυποποίηση των ΕΙ. Στην δεξιά φωτό ο κεντρικός πυρήνας έπρεπε να έχει το διπλό πάχος !!!!

----------


## selectronic

Έχεις δίκιο, το είχα ξεχάσει ότι στην μέση είναι πιο χοντρό το "πόδι"...
Too good to be true...  :Sad:

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Έχεις δίκιο, το είχα ξεχάσει ότι στην μέση είναι πιο χοντρό το "πόδι"...
> Too good to be true...



Κάποιος είχε γράψει κάποτε "Σβήστε το ιντερνετ να σωθούμε" ή κάπως έτσι ..... Χαχαχαχα !!!!

----------


## Dimitris AR

> DF=VLoad/(VnoLoad-VLoad) αυτό χρησιμοποίησα, αν έχεις λάβει υπόψη σου τα Ω τότε τα σωστά είναι 7,75, εκεί ανταποκρίνονται οι υπολογισμοί.



Για να υπολογισεις σωστα το DF πρεπει πρωτα να υπολογισεις την εμπεδηση εξοδου του ενισχυτη , απο το τυπο Zout=Rload*((Vnoload/Vload )-1 )  μετα ξερεις , Rload/Zout και εχεις το DF .

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Δημήτρη, υπάρχει , εκεί είναι στο πινακάκι, απλά δεν γράφει Ζout αλλά απλά Ζ ..... αλλά κάνω τον υπολογισμό με 7,7Ω και όχι με 7,75 που προκύπτει από τους υπολογισμούς ακριβείας του excell .....

----------


## Dimitris AR

Οκ τωρα ειδα τον πινακα , με τι τασεις δουλευεις το STK ? .

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Οκ τωρα ειδα τον πινακα , με τι τασεις δουλευεις το STK ? .



Με τις recomended του datasheet +-53V οι οποίες όμως πέφτουν λίγο κάτω από τα 40 στην πράξη (στα τεστ), οπότε προκύπτουν τα πραγματικά βαττ του ενισχυτή. Αμπέρια θέλει να έχει στη διάθεσή του και τα πάει μια χαρά !!!

----------


## selectronic

Από 53 στα κάτω από 40V είναι ΠΟΛΥ μεγάλη η πτώση τάσης, είναι μικρός ο μετ/στης (ή/και οι εξομάλυνσης)...  :Sad:

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Όχι, τα ζόρια του τεστ είναι μεγάλα, θα σου πω αυριο τι τιμές δείχνει σε νορμάλ λειτουργία με τα ηχεία επάνω του, όσο αντέξει η γειτονιά και τα αυτιά μου .... 
Αυτό που εγώ κατάλαβα είναι ότι πρέπει να έχει στη διάθεσή του περίσσεια ισχύος για να ανταπεξέλθει σε κάποιες οριακές καταστάσεις συνδυασμού ήχων ! 
Πάντως παλιότερα που είχα φτιάξει εντελώς της πλάκας λαμπάτο, SE στα 8-9Wrms χάλαγαν κόσμο !!! Δεν χρειάζονται όλα αυτά τα Βαττ .... είναι σαν να πηγαίνεις σε ένα κατσικοχώρι χωρίς δρόμους όπου οι κάτοικοι πάνε με το γάιδαρο σε κατσικόδρομους και να τους δείχνεις την Lamborghini σου ..... !!!!! Ε, και ;;; 
Θα ζητήσω να κλείσω το Καραϊσκάκη να κάνουμε ένα πάρτυ, θα πω σε όλους τους φίλους μου να πάρουν τα χάπια τους και να πάμε να την βρούμε !!!! Οεο !!!!

----------


## Dimitris AR

Τοσο πολυ πεφτουν απο  +-53V στα 40 τοτε εννοειται οτι θες πιο ισχυρο τροφοδοτικο , παντως και να εχεις πιο ισχυρο τροφοδοτικο και να μην επεφταν οι τασεις τροφοδοσιας αποκλειεται αυτο το STK να εβγαζε πανω απο 85W στα 8Ω , εννοω με  +-53V και _με efficiency 70% που συνηθως εχουν οι ΑΒ ταξης ενισχυτες , αρα αρκετα στον πινακα ειναι υπολογισμενα λαθος ._

----------


## Dimitris AR

Το καλυτερο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι, να κανεις τις μετρησεις με γεννητρια και παλμογραφο οπως ειπαν και τα αλλα παιδια , διοτι εκει θα δεις την μεγιστη απαραμορφωτη ταση εξοδου του ενισχυτη δλδ λιγο πριν το κλιπαρισμα .

----------


## selectronic

> ...και να εχεις πιο ισχυρο τροφοδοτικο και να μην επεφταν οι τασεις τροφοδοσιας αποκλειεται αυτο το STK να εβγαζε πανω απο 85W στα 8Ω , εννοω με  +-53V...



Το datasheet πάντως λέει για "Po = 120W minimum" στα 8Ω με +-53V...

Νομίζω ότι μπερδεύεις την ισχύ του τροφοδοτικού με την ισχύ εξόδου του ενισχυτή:
Ο ενισχυτής μπορεί να βγάλει σήμα με πλάτος 53+53 = 106Vp-p ή 37Vrms που σημαίνει περίπου 170W στα 8Ω (σύμφωνα με το datasheet), τώρα αν θα πρέπει το τροφοδοτικό να δώσει 350W ανά κανάλι και το STK να ψυχθεί με υγρό άζωτο, αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα...

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Μιά χαρά υπολογισμένα είναι !!! Τον χαρακτήρισα *αυτοκτονικό* !!!! Όσο του δίνεις, τόσο αυτός παράγει , μέχρι να καεί ο ίδιος ή η τροφοδοσία του !!! Γιαυτό και ανασκεύασα το δευτερεύων και βελτίωσα τις επιδόσεις του, αλλά τώρα που τις είδα, δεν ξέρω τι να τις κάνω .... Ο φίλος ο Γιώργος που ξεκίνησε το πρότζεκτ ίσως να έχει μεγάλη παρέα, άλλα κέφια και να του πιάσει τόπο .... !!! 
Εγώ και να πετύχω να κλείσω το στάδιο Καραϊσκάκη , είναι ζήτημα να μαζευτούμε 3-4 άνθρωποι και να αντέξουμε το επίπεδο του ήχου !!!

----------


## Dimitris AR

> Το datasheet πάντως λέει για "Po = 120W minimum" στα 8Ω με +-53V...
> 
> Νομίζω ότι μπερδεύεις την ισχύ του τροφοδοτικού με την ισχύ εξόδου του ενισχυτή:
> Ο ενισχυτής μπορεί να βγάλει σήμα με πλάτος 53+53 = 106Vp-p ή 37Vrms που σημαίνει περίπου 170W στα 8Ω (σύμφωνα με το datasheet), τώρα αν θα πρέπει το τροφοδοτικό να δώσει 350W ανά κανάλι και το STK να ψυχθεί με υγρό άζωτο, αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα...



Δεν εχω μπερδεψει τιποτα , μαλλον εσυ τα μπερδεψες , στα data που παρεθεσες λεει +-63,5V , εξαλλου αποκλειται να βγαλει ενας ενισχυτης ολη την ταση τροφοδοσιας στη εξοδο του οπως αναφερεις για τα +-53V , δλδ τα 37Vrms.

----------


## selectronic

Ρεύμα ηρεμίας μετράει με +-63.5V, γιατί όχι με 53V όπως τις υπόλοιπες μετρήσεις δεν το ξέρω, "worst-case scenario" ίσως για μεγάλο τροφοδοτικό (μη-σταθεροποιημένο εννοείτε) που μπορεί να δώσει +-53 υπό φορτίο άρα χωρίς ανεβαίνει η τάση? Εικασίες κάνω, δεν ξέρω...

Πάντως για την ισχύ το λέει από πάνω καθαρά, +-53V τροφοδοσία και 8Ω καθαρά ωμικό φορτίο, ελάχιστη έξοδος 120W, 20Hz-20KHz με 0.4% THD (αυτό ακούγετε υπερ-αισιόδοξο αλλά datasheet είναι αυτό).

Η τάση του τροφοδοτικού εξαρτάτε από το φορτίο, αλλά αν υποθέσουμε ότι είναι σταθερή στα +-53V τότε γιατί να μην μπορεί να βγάλει 100Vp-p ο ενισχυτής? Πόσα Volt παρακάτω από την τάση τροφοδοσίας θες να είναι η τάση εξόδου, 2-3, πέντε? Δύο-τρεις επαφές C-E τρανζίστορ είναι...
Και με -5V άρα 96Vp-p φτάνεις τα 140W, πάλι πάνω από το minimum των 120W είσαι...

Μου διαφεύγει κάτι?  :Confused1:

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

έτσι για την ιστορία και τα γραφόμενα, λέει στο πινακάκι : 28,36V - 3,66A (μετρημένα, δλδ 7,75Ω) και στην ίδια απόδοση έδιναν οι πυκνωτές προς το κύκλωμα 37,7V που εγώ μέτρησα σε αμπερόμετρο 3,6Α .....  
Στις πρώτες μετρήσεις πήρα όλα όσα γράφουν τα datasheet, και χθες τα βελτίωσα επιμέρους .... 
Τα δίνει όσα λέει, τι να τα κάνω δεν ξέρω ....

----------


## selectronic

Για να λυθεί η απορία σχετικά με την μέγιστη τάση εξόδου του ενισχυτή σε σχέση με την τάση τροφοδοσίας, θα πρέπει να μετρήσεις υπό το μέγιστο φορτίο την τάση τροφοδοσίας (που όμως δεν θα είναι ίσιο DC αλλά θα έχει μπόλικα Βολτ κυμάτωση οπότε καλύτερα με 100% σταθερή τάση) και την τάση εξόδου, ιδεατά με παλμογράφο.

Αν και άσχετος από ενισχυτές κτλ, δεν νομίζω ότι η τάση εξόδου θα έχει πάνω από 1-2V διαφορά με την τάση τροφοδοσίας (αν μιλάμε για 100% DC τροφοδοσία)...  :Unsure:

----------


## Dimitris AR

> Ρεύμα ηρεμίας μετράει με +-63.5V, γιατί όχι με 53V όπως τις υπόλοιπες μετρήσεις δεν το ξέρω, "worst-case scenario" ίσως για μεγάλο τροφοδοτικό (μη-σταθεροποιημένο εννοείτε) που μπορεί να δώσει +-53 υπό φορτίο άρα χωρίς ανεβαίνει η τάση? Εικασίες κάνω, δεν ξέρω...
> 
> Πάντως για την ισχύ το λέει από πάνω καθαρά, +-53V τροφοδοσία και 8Ω καθαρά ωμικό φορτίο, ελάχιστη έξοδος 120W, 20Hz-20KHz με 0.4% THD (αυτό ακούγετε υπερ-αισιόδοξο αλλά datasheet είναι αυτό).
> 
> Η τάση του τροφοδοτικού εξαρτάτε από το φορτίο, αλλά αν υποθέσουμε ότι είναι σταθερή στα +-53V τότε γιατί να μην μπορεί να βγάλει 100Vp-p ο ενισχυτής? Πόσα Volt παρακάτω από την τάση τροφοδοσίας θες να είναι η τάση εξόδου, 2-3, πέντε? Δύο-τρεις επαφές C-E τρανζίστορ είναι...
> Και με -5V άρα 96Vp-p φτάνεις τα 140W, πάλι πάνω από το minimum των 120W είσαι...
> 
> Μου διαφεύγει κάτι?



Κοιτα πιο καλα τον πινακα , οι μετρησεις ισχυος εγιναν με τα  +-63,5V , ετσι οπως λες ειναι σαν να λες οτι ο ενισχυτης εχει αποδοση ( efficιency ) κοντα στα 100% , δεν υπαρχει τετοιος ενισχυτης , ακομα και class D (90% efficιency ) να ηταν απο τα +-53V θα εβγαζε 95,4Vp-p δλδ 33,8Vrms και οχι 37Vrms οπως ειπες .

----------


## Dimitris AR

> Αν και άσχετος από ενισχυτές κτλ, δεν νομίζω ότι η τάση εξόδου θα έχει πάνω από 1-2V διαφορά με την τάση τροφοδοσίας (αν μιλάμε για 100% DC τροφοδοσία)...



 Χωρις παρεξηγηση εισαι αδιαβαστος αλλα οχι ασχετος  :Smile:  .

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Όντως απέχει τουλάχιστον 30-35% (χοντρικά το λέω) αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα .... 
https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post911784

----------


## selectronic

> Κοιτα πιο καλα τον πινακα , οι μετρησεις ισχυος εγιναν με τα  +-63,5V , ετσι οπως λες ειναι σαν να λες οτι ο ενισχυτης εχει αποδοση ( efficιency ) κοντα στα 100% , δεν υπαρχει τετοιος ενισχυτης , ακομα και class D (90% efficιency ) να ηταν απο τα +-53V θα εβγαζε 95,4Vp-p δλδ 33,8Vrms και οχι 37Vrms οπως ειπες .



Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι με +-53V είναι οι μετρήσεις, όπως λέει πάνω. Το μόνο που υπάρχει στα "conditions" για την μέτρηση της Po είναι η THD και το εύρος συχνότητας... Όχι ότι αποκλείω το να κάνω λάθος, αλλά γιατί να είναι με 63.5V η μέτρηση, εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι ισχύει το πάνω κείμενο εκτός κι αν λέει κάτι διαφορετικό στα "conditions"... Ούτε στα notes βλέπω κάτι (εκτός ότι είναι 100% σταθεροποιημένη η τάση).

Αυτό όμως που λες για την απόδοση είναι σωστό, εγώ έλεγα βάσει αυτών που ήξερα από τα γραμμικά τροφοδοτικά (με NPN εξόδου σε Εmitter-follower συνδεσμολογία) ότι η διαφορά τάσης εισόδου/εξόδου θα είναι πολύ μικρή, και βέβαια θα υπάρχει ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό απωλειών (αυτές θα μετατραπούν και σε θερμότητα) αλλά έλεγα ότι η διαφορά θα είναι στο ρεύμα, δηλαδή θα βγάλει 120W ο ενισχυτής στα +-53V αλλά το τροφοδοτικό θα πρέπει να δώσει πχ 240W γιατί η απόδοση του ενισχυτή είναι 50%, και αφού ισχύς και τάση είναι σταθερή, το ρεύμα εισόδου θα είναι μεγαλύτερο από το ρεύμα εξόδου.

Αυτό όμως δεν γίνεται, αφού το ρεύμα είναι το ίδιο σε έναν βρόχο, αυτό δεν έλαβα υπόψιν...  :Cursing: 

Οπότε ας το πάμε αλλιώς, αν ο ενισχυτής βγάζει 120W σε φορτίο 8Ω, τότε η τάση (AC sine-wave) στο φορτίο είναι ~31Vrms ή 87.5Vp-p (και το ρεύμα περίπου 3.87Α)
Οπότε ακόμα και με +-53=106V τροφοδοσία, έχεις 106 37.5Vrms x 3.87A = 410W 145W ισχύ εισόδου, άρα μόλις 30% ~83% απόδοση (και ακόμα χειρότερα αν η τάση εισόδου είναι παραπάνω) ?!?!?!
Αλλιώς αν έχει 120W το 8Ω φορτίο (οπότε 87.5Vp-p και 3.87Α), τότε από τα 106Vp-p της τροφοδοσίας έχουμε dissipation στο STK (106-87.5V) x 3.87 = 71.6W 25.5W και για επαλήθευση 120W στο φορτίο + 25W στο STK = 145W σύνολο που είναι σωστά 3.87Α στα +-53Vdc.

Αν είναι 120W (minimum όμως οπότε μπορεί και παραπάνω) /31Vrms στο φορτίο με +-63.5Vdc (127Vp-p ή 44.9Vrms) τροφοδοσία, τότε έχουμε 174W σύνολο άρα ~54W απώλειες στο STK άρα ~69% απόδοση ενισχυτή...

Ουφ, edit γιατί έμπλεξα τα Vp-p με τα Vrms στους τύπους...

----------


## Dimitris AR

> Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι με +-53V είναι οι μετρήσεις, όπως λέει πάνω. Το μόνο που υπάρχει στα "conditions" για την μέτρηση της Po είναι η THD και το εύρος συχνότητας... Όχι ότι αποκλείω το να κάνω λάθος, αλλά γιατί να είναι με 63.5V η μέτρηση, εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι ισχύει το πάνω κείμενο εκτός κι αν λέει κάτι διαφορετικό στα "conditions"... Ούτε στα notes βλέπω κάτι (εκτός ότι είναι 100% σταθεροποιημένη η τάση).
> 
> Αυτό όμως που λες για την απόδοση είναι σωστό, εγώ έλεγα βάσει αυτών που ήξερα από τα γραμμικά τροφοδοτικά (με NPN εξόδου σε Εmitter-follower συνδεσμολογία) ότι η διαφορά τάσης εισόδου/εξόδου θα είναι πολύ μικρή, και βέβαια θα υπάρχει ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό απωλειών (αυτές θα μετατραπούν και σε θερμότητα) αλλά έλεγα ότι η διαφορά θα είναι στο ρεύμα, δηλαδή θα βγάλει 120W ο ενισχυτής στα +-53V αλλά το τροφοδοτικό θα πρέπει να δώσει πχ 240W γιατί η απόδοση του ενισχυτή είναι 50%, και αφού ισχύς και τάση είναι σταθερή, το ρεύμα εισόδου θα είναι μεγαλύτερο από το ρεύμα εξόδου.
> 
> Αυτό όμως δεν γίνεται, αφού το ρεύμα είναι το ίδιο σε έναν βρόχο, αυτό δεν έλαβα υπόψιν... 
> 
> Οπότε ας το πάμε αλλιώς, αν ο ενισχυτής βγάζει 120W σε φορτίο 8Ω, τότε η τάση (AC sine-wave) στο φορτίο είναι ~31Vrms ή 87.5Vp-p (και το ρεύμα περίπου 3.87Α)
> Οπότε ακόμα και με +-53=106V τροφοδοσία, έχεις 106 x 3.87 = 410W ισχύ εισόδου, άρα μόλις 30% απόδωση (και ακόμα χειρότερα αν η τάση εισόδου είναι παραπάνω) ?!?!?!



Μην επιμενεις , κανεις λαθος και απορω πως δεν το εχεις δει μεχρι τωρα , ριξε μια ματια ξανα θα δεις οτι στον ιδιο πινακα στα conditions ακριβως πανω απο την παραμορφωση THD λεει Vcc = +-63,5V . Επισης ολο το σκεπτικο σου ειναι λαθος ! .

----------

selectronic (20-04-21)

----------


## selectronic

> Μην επιμενεις , κανεις λαθος και απορω πως δεν το εχεις δει μεχρι τωρα , ριξε μια ματια ξανα θα δεις οτι στον ιδιο πινακα στα conditions ακριβως πανω απο την παραμορφωση THD λεει Vcc = +-63,5V . Επισης ολο το σκεπτικο σου ειναι λαθος ! .



Δίκιο έχεις για τους υπολογισμούς, *έκανα edit* γιατί είχα μπλέξει τα Vrms/Vp-p κτλ, _νομίζω_ ότι το πέτυχα τώρα...  :Unsure: 

Για τα 63.5V ακόμα δεν το βλέπω, είναι ξεχωριστά τα πεδία, πιο κάτω στο conditions επίσης λέει για "Po=1W", αυτό είναι για τα διπλανά στα δεξιά όμως, όχι για τα από πάνω ή από κάτω... :/
Έτσι το διαβάζω εγώ...  :Sad:

----------


## Dimitris AR

Τα operating characteristics που κοιτας ειναι εκτος του πινακα , ο κατω πινακας ειναι ενα κλειστο τετραγωνο και εκει αναφερει ολα τα data, μετρησεις ισχυος και THD και αλλα, και ειναι για τα +-63,5V , ελπιζω τωρα να το δεις καθαρα , δεν εχω αλλο τροπο να σου το περιγραψω !  :Smile:  .

----------


## selectronic

> Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι με +-53V είναι οι μετρήσεις, όπως λέει πάνω. Το μόνο που υπάρχει στα "conditions" για την μέτρηση της Po είναι η THD και το εύρος συχνότητας... Όχι ότι αποκλείω το να κάνω λάθος, αλλά γιατί να είναι με 63.5V η μέτρηση, εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι ισχύει το πάνω κείμενο εκτός κι αν λέει κάτι διαφορετικό στα "conditions"... Ούτε στα notes βλέπω κάτι (εκτός ότι είναι 100% σταθεροποιημένη η τάση).
> 
> Αυτό όμως που λες για την απόδοση είναι σωστό, εγώ έλεγα βάσει αυτών που ήξερα από τα γραμμικά τροφοδοτικά (με NPN εξόδου σε Εmitter-follower συνδεσμολογία) ότι η διαφορά τάσης εισόδου/εξόδου θα είναι πολύ μικρή, και βέβαια θα υπάρχει ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό απωλειών (αυτές θα μετατραπούν και σε θερμότητα) αλλά έλεγα ότι η διαφορά θα είναι στο ρεύμα, δηλαδή θα βγάλει 120W ο ενισχυτής στα +-53V αλλά το τροφοδοτικό θα πρέπει να δώσει πχ 240W γιατί η απόδοση του ενισχυτή είναι 50%, και αφού ισχύς και τάση είναι σταθερή, το ρεύμα εισόδου θα είναι μεγαλύτερο από το ρεύμα εξόδου.
> 
> Αυτό όμως δεν γίνεται, αφού το ρεύμα είναι το ίδιο σε έναν βρόχο, αυτό δεν έλαβα υπόψιν... 
> 
> Οπότε ας το πάμε αλλιώς, αν ο ενισχυτής βγάζει 120W σε φορτίο 8Ω, τότε η τάση (AC sine-wave) στο φορτίο είναι ~31Vrms ή 87.5Vp-p (και το ρεύμα περίπου 3.87Α)
> Οπότε ακόμα και με +-53=106V τροφοδοσία, έχεις 106 37.5Vrms x 3.87A = 410W 145W ισχύ εισόδου, άρα μόλις 30% ~83% απόδοση (και ακόμα χειρότερα αν η τάση εισόδου είναι παραπάνω) ?!?!?!
> Αλλιώς αν έχει 120W το 8Ω φορτίο (οπότε 87.5Vp-p και 3.87Α), τότε από τα 106Vp-p της τροφοδοσίας έχουμε dissipation στο STK (106-87.5V) x 3.87 = 71.6W 25.5W και για επαλήθευση 120W στο φορτίο + 25W στο STK = 145W σύνολο που είναι σωστά 3.87Α στα +-53Vdc.
> ...



Όχι, πάλι κάτι έχω κάνει λάθος:
53Vdc * 3.87A = 205W per rail (410W σύνολο) αν το ρεύμα είναι κοινό στον κόμβο...

Δεν ξέρω, τα παρατάω και αύριο πάλι με φρέσκο μυαλό θα προσπαθήσω να δω που κάνω λάθος...  :Sad:

----------


## selectronic

> Τα operating characteristics που κοιτας ειναι εκτος του πινακα , ο κατω πινακας ειναι ενα κλειστο τετραγωνο και εκει αναφερει ολα τα data, μετρησεις ισχυος και THD και αλλα, και ειναι για τα +-63,5V , ελπιζω τωρα να το δεις καθαρα , δεν εχω αλλο τροπο να σου το περιγραψω !  .



Δεν συμφωνώ με αυτό που λες, αλλά σε ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια, ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ πάντως κάνω λάθος στον τρόπο που προσπαθώ να υπολογίσω την απόδοση. Είτε μιλάμε για 53 ή για 63V, κάτι κάνω λάθος στους υπολογισμούς, στο σκεπτικό μου όπως είπες, δεν ξέρω...
Για το datasheet όμως νομίζω ότι το +-53V ισχύει για τα Po=120W min και ότι το κείμενο από πάνω είναι μέρος των χαρακτηριστικών...  :Sad: 
"Let's agree to disagree"  :Smile:

----------


## Dimitris AR

Στο ειπα και πριν , θα στο κανω πιο ευκολο , οι ενισχυτες ταξης ΑΒ εχουν  αποδοση 70% αρα αυτο που λες για τα 53V  δεν στεκει, διοτι 53*2 = 106V ,  απο αυτα τα 106V βγαζει ο ενισχητης στην εξοδο το 70% που ειναι  74,2Vp-p δλδ 26,3Vrms που αντιστοιχουν σε 86W , εγινα κατανοητος ? με τα 63V εχεις  122W , τοσο απλα ειναι τα πραγματα ! .

----------


## selectronic

> Στο ειπα και πριν , θα στο κανω πιο ευκολο , οι ενισχυτες ταξης ΑΒ εχουν  αποδοση 70% αρα αυτο που λες για τα 53V  δεν στεκει, διοτι 53*2 = 106V ,  απο αυτα τα 106V βγαζει ο ενισχητης στην εξοδο το 70% που ειναι  74,2Vp-p δλδ 26,3Vrms που αντιστοιχουν σε 86W , εγινα κατανοητος ? με τα 63V εχεις  122W , τοσο απλα ειναι τα πραγματα ! .



Δεν ξέρω αν βασίζεσαι στο ότι όλοι οι ενισχυτές τάξης ΑΒ έχουν fix  απόδοση 70.0% για τους υπολογισμούς σου, αλλά ας δούμε αν συμφωνούμε στο  παρακάτω:

Ας αφήσουμε το "*minimum* Po = 120W" με ??? τροφοδοσία, και ας πάμε στις καμπύλες παρακάτω.
Στην κάτω "Pd vs Po" που είναι (πάλι αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά) για δύο κανάλια οπότε ο Χ άξονας στα 150W/ch σημαίνει 300W σύνολο ισχύς εξόδου και στα δύο κανάλια, με συνολικό dissipation στο STK 120W, οπότε σύνολο για δύο κανάλια υπό φορτίο 420W είσοδος και 300W έξοδος, *άρα 71.43% απόδοση σύμφωνα με το datasheet, με παραμέτρους Po=150W/ch, Rl=8Ω, Vcc=+-53V, Tc=25c* (κλασσική τιμή datasheet που δεν θα πιάσεις ποτέ αν δεν μένεις στην Ανταρκτική)* f=1KHz, VG=40dB και Rg=600Ω*.

Αυτά λέει το datasheet, σωστό το περίπου 70% απόδοση που λες!

Στην ίδια καμπύλη (και πάλι στα +-53V), για 2x100W Po θα είχε παραπάνω απώλειες στο STK (dissipation), ~135W άρα σύνολο 335W τροφοδοσία για 200W ισχύ εξόδου => μόνο 59.7% απόδοση!







> ...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83643 
> 
> Όταν για να δώσει 2*103,8=207,6 έχει αρχικά καταναλώσει 287W.
> Ποιά είναι η σωστή αποτύπωση της απόδοσης ;;;  72% ... πάντα σε αυτά μπερδευόμουν ........



Ο Δημήτρης μέτρησε στην πράξη 287W κατανάλωση στο πρωτεύον του μετ/στη τροφοδοσίας αλλά μάλλον με ένα κανάλι μόνο υπό φορτίο (στα 103.8W Po?), άρα δεν είναι σωστό να υπολογίσουμε 2x103.8 = 207.6W ισχύς εξόδου για 287W ισχύ εισόδου = 72.33% απόδοση, θα πρέπει να υπάρχει φορτίο ταυτόχρονα και στα δύο κανάλια. Και λάθος να κάνω και να υπήρχε το ίδιο φορτίο, δεν ξέρω αν η τάση τροφοδοσίας ήταν 53.0V 100% σταθερό DC και εννοείτε ότι η Tc δεν θα ήταν 25c...

Τώρα εγώ ενώ βρίσκω το 50-60-70% απόδοσης λογικότατο, ακόμα είμαι μπερδεμένος με τους υπολογισμούς γιατί πχ η τάση στο φορτίο είναι AC ημίτονο και την μετράς σε Vrms (ή και Vpeak/Vp-p αν έχεις παλμογράφο) όπως και το ρεύμα που είναι συμφασικό για 100% ωμικό φορτίο, αλλά η τάση τροφοδοσίας είναι DC, είτε 100% σταθεροποιημένη στα 53.0V αν μπορείς όπως θέλει το datasheet, είτε με μέση τιμή περίπου 53Vrms και 2-3V κυμάτωση, αλλά το ρεύμα?
Αν πιστέψουμε το παράδειγμα του datasheet για 420W σύνολο τροφοδοσίας για 300W έξοδο και +-53.0V, τότε μιλάμε για *~3.96A/rail* (ή 3.96Α @ 106Vdc).

Όμως 150W σε 8Ω φορτίο σημαίνει 4.33Α ρεύμα @ 34.64Vrms ή ~98Vp-p στα άκρα της αντίστασης που σημαίνει πολύ μικρή διαφορά από τα 106Vp-p εισόδου αν ισχύει το "@ +-53Vcc" (που θα "χωρέσει" το dissipation αν το ρεύμα είναι ένα και κοινό στον βρόχο και άρα πρέπει να υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά τάσης εισόδου/εξόδου?)...
Και 4.33Α per rail σημαίνει ~460W κατανάλωση από την τροφοδοσία για ένα κανάλι (μόλις 32.6% efficiency)!  :W00t: 
Κάπου κάτι χάνω, κάποιο ρεύμα δεν διαιρώ δια 0.707 ή κάτι τέτοιο, δεν το έχω δυστυχώς...  :Sad: 
Μήπως το ρεύμα είναι το μισό ανά rail γιατί μόνο το μισό σήμα τροφοδοτεί το κάθε rail?  :Confused1: 
Δεν ξέρω που κάνω το λάθος...

BTW στην πρώτη καμπύλη "Po vs Vcc" δίνει ισχύ εξόδου ("typical" αυτή τη φορά???) για Rl=8Ω, *Vcc=+-53V*, Tc=25c, THD=0.4% κτλ περίπου *150W* (λογική διαφορά από το "120W min" αν μιλάμε για την typical ή έστω max τιμή ΙΜΗΟ), αλλά δεν λέει αν μιλάει για ένα κανάλι ή και για τα δύο , και τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω ούτε στα specs λέει αν τα "Po min = 120W" είναι για ένα κανάλι, πάντως στον τίτλο του datasheet κάνει λόγο για "120W + 120W min, THD = 0.4%" άρα υποθέτω ότι εννοεί ανά κανάλι και στα specs και στην καμπύλη...

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Ο Δημήτρης μέτρησε στην πράξη 287W κατανάλωση στο πρωτεύον του μετ/στη τροφοδοσίας αλλά μάλλον με ένα κανάλι μόνο υπό φορτίο (στα 103.8W Po?), άρα δεν είναι σωστό να υπολογίσουμε 2x103.8 = 207.6W ισχύς εξόδου για 287W ισχύ εισόδου = 72.33% απόδοση, θα πρέπει να υπάρχει φορτίο ταυτόχρονα και στα δύο κανάλια. Και λάθος να κάνω και να υπήρχε το ίδιο φορτίο, δεν ξέρω αν η τάση τροφοδοσίας ήταν 53.0V 100% σταθερό DC και εννοείτε ότι η Tc δεν θα ήταν 25c...



Ας συγκεντρωθούμε λίγο, είπα ότι έχω δυο αντιστάσεις μία 8,3Ω και μία 7,7Ω. Άρα έχω υπό φορτίο και τα δυο κανάλια. 





> Αν πιστέψουμε το παράδειγμα του datasheet για 420W σύνολο τροφοδοσίας για 300W έξοδο και +-53.0V, τότε μιλάμε για *~3.96A/rail* (ή 3.96Α @ 106Vdc).



Δεν είναι πολύ μακριά οι μετρήσεις μου. Τα 53 VDC open γίνονται 37,7V ανά rail με 3,6Α υπό φορτίο .... (για τον μετασχηματιστή που είχα επάνω εκείνη τη στιγμή) , αυτά γίνονται ξανά στην έξοδο 28,36AC *3,6Α. 
Από τις μετρήσεις στον πάγκο μου προκύπτει ότι αν έχεις δώσει έμφαση στην ένταση του δευτερεύοντος, τότε μπορείς να πάρεις και κάτι παραπάνω από το τυπικό 70% που αναφέρεται θεωρητικά !!!! 
 Αν σας έβαζα κι άλλες τιμές στο Excell θα λέγατε ότι πάω να σας μπερδέψω ....  
Να περιμένετε το βραδάκι να σας πω άλλα νούμερα, αλλά να μην μαλώνετε, να είστε καλά παιδιά και θα σας δώσω θέματα συζήτησης ... !!!!

----------


## selectronic

> Ας συγκεντρωθούμε λίγο, είπα ότι έχω δυο αντιστάσεις μία 8,3Ω και μία 7,7Ω. Άρα έχω υπό φορτίο και τα δυο κανάλια.



ΟΚ, λάθος δικό μου.
Ισχύ όμως βλέπω μία στις μετρήσεις, ας πούμε όταν το ένα κανάλι έβγαζε 103.8W, το άλλο είχε 100% το ίδιο φορτίο?
Όχι ότι έχει μεγάλη σημασία αν το ένα κανάλι έβγαζε 105W και το άλλο 110W κτλ, απλά μιας και το ανέφερες.





> Δεν είναι πολύ μακριά οι μετρήσεις μου. Τα 53 VDC open γίνονται 37,7V ανά rail με 3,6Α υπό φορτίο .... (για τον μετασχηματιστή που είχα επάνω εκείνη τη στιγμή) , αυτά γίνονται ξανά στην έξοδο 28,36AC *3,6Α. 
> Από τις μετρήσεις στον πάγκο μου προκύπτει ότι αν έχεις δώσει έμφαση στην ένταση του δευτερεύοντος, τότε μπορείς να πάρεις και κάτι παραπάνω από το τυπικό 70% που αναφέρεται θεωρητικά !!!! 
>  Αν σας έβαζα κι άλλες τιμές στο Excell θα λέγατε ότι πάω να σας μπερδέψω ....  
> Να περιμένετε το βραδάκι να σας πω άλλα νούμερα, αλλά να μην μαλώνετε, να είστε καλά παιδιά και θα σας δώσω θέματα συζήτησης ... !!!!



Έχεις υπό φορτίο τάση τροφοδοσίας DC 2x37.7Vdc (rms πιστεύω με Χ κυμάτωση) και 3.6Α per rail (37.7V*3.6A * 2 = 271.5W ισχύς εισόδου) και παράλληλα 28.36VACrms και 3.6Α ας πούμε ανά κανάλι (102.1W/ch ή 204 σύνολο), άρα 75.21% απόδοση στα ~100W/κανάλι έξοδο?

28.36Vrms στο φορτίο σημαίνει ~80.2Vp-p ή τουλάχιστον 40.1V/rail κι εσύ μετράς 37.7Vdc/rail, η peak τάση (τάση ανά rail χωρίς φορτίο) είναι 53Vdc?




> Οκ τωρα ειδα τον πινακα , με τι τασεις δουλευεις το STK ? .







> Με τις recomended του datasheet +-53V οι  οποίες όμως πέφτουν λίγο κάτω από τα 40 στην πράξη (στα τεστ), οπότε  προκύπτουν τα πραγματικά βαττ του ενισχυτή. Αμπέρια θέλει να έχει στη  διάθεσή του και τα πάει μια χαρά !!!



Γιατί τότε μιλάμε για πάνω από 10V ripple (>20V μάλλον?) που είναι τραγικό, και έχεις και αν δεν κάνω λάθος 2x4700μF/rail άρα αρκετά! Εδώ χρειάζεται ο παλμογράφος...




Και εννοείτε ότι δεν μαλώνουμε, συζήτηση κάνουμε!
Εγώ ρωτάω για να μαθαίνω, και ακόμα και όταν νομίζω ότι ήδη ξέρω κάτι και κάποιος με διορθώνει, πάλι μαθαίνω (το σωστό αυτή τη φορά!), απλά περί της ερμηνείας των specs εγώ είμαι της Χ άποψης και ο συνονόματός σου της Ψ διαφορετικής, αλλά στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν με έχει πείσει ότι κάνω λάθος (αν είναι ξεροκεφαλιά θα το δείξει ο χρόνος  :Unsure: ).

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Ακριβώς όπως τα είπες. Με μια τεράστια διαφορά όμως : Αυτά αφορούν το πολύ ζόρικο τεστ, και όχι την κανονική λειτουργία του ενισχυτή, είχα πει σε κάποιο σημείο ότι *ελέγχεται η δυνατότητα να ανταπεξέλθει* και όχι πως λειτουργεί κάτω απο αυτές τις συνθήκες συνεχώς !!!!  





> ....τότε μιλάμε για πάνω από 10V ripple (>20V μάλλον?) που είναι τραγικό, και έχεις και αν δεν κάνω λάθος 2x4700μF/rail άρα αρκετά! Εδώ χρειάζεται ο παλμογράφος...



Καμία τραγικότητα, είπαμε πως ειναι υπό συνθήκες υψηλού στρες. Ο παλμογράφος κάτι θα μας πει κι αυτός αλλά πάλι υπό στρεσαρισμένες συνθήκες, οπότε ότι και να δούμε δεν θα κλάψουμε γοερά ..... 
Χρωστάω κάποια μέτρηση να δώσω υπό νορμάλ λειτουργία, ειναι ώρα κοινής ησυχίας ακόμα, και εγώ τώρα τυλίγω τον Β΄μετασχηματιστή τον οικιακό, αν με αφήσετε θα σας κάνω και διπλές μετρήσεις !!!! 





> Και εννοείτε ότι δεν μαλώνουμε, συζήτηση κάνουμε! .....



Χαλαρώστε και αποκτήστε λίγο χιούμορ !!! Δεν θα εκτοξεύσουμε πύραυλο για τον Άρη και θα καταλήξει στην Αφροδίτη .... κι αν δοθεί και καμιά χρήσιμη πληροφορία από κανέναν καλό γνώστη δεν παθαίνουμε τίποτα ... Χαλαρά γιατι το λοκντάουν και μακρύ είναι και θα επαναληφθεί, να μπορούμε να έχουμε θέματα συζήτησης !!!

----------


## Dimitris AR

Γιαννη ( Selectronic ) Το λεει ξεκαθαρα 2 ch drive και Power Dissipation in hybrid IC ,  προφανως ισχυει για τα δυο διαγραμματα, αρα εαν κοιταξεις στο διαγραμμα Po - Vcc θα δεις οτι τα δυο καναλια με ταση +-55V δινουν 160W  δλδ 80W το καναλι , εγω με  γρηγορο υπολογισμο για ταση +-53V ειπα 85 με 86W το καναλι με αποδοση 70% (το ειπα στο ποστ #52) , αυτα που δινουν τα data ειναι λιγοτερα διοτι η αποδοση τελικα ειναι και πιο κατω απο τα 70% ( βαριεμαι να την υπολογισω τωρα ) , επισης  εχει και το κελυφος του STK τους περιορισμους του δεν μπορει να αντεξει η να δωσει την ιδια ισχυ (αυτη που δινει το ενα καναλι εννοω )  οταν οδηγουνται τα δυο καναλια , οπως συμβαινει σε πολλα ολοκληρωμενα , αυτα !! .

----------


## dant3

Πολυ ενδιαφερον αυτο.
Αρα εγω με τα 50V που του δινω,ουσιαστικα παιρνω καπου 70 Watt στο καναλι...
Τοτε τα 120+120 που ισχυριζεται ποτε τα δινει?Λιγο πριν παει σε τροχια?

----------


## Dimitris AR

Ουσιαστικα Ναι διοτι εαν προσεξεις στο διαγραμμα για ταση πανω απο τα +-53V ειναι με διακεκομμενη γραμμη γι'αυτο και συστηνει αυτη την ταση τροφοδοσιας .

----------


## dant3

Το θεμα ειναι πως ο ετερος Δημητρης πηρε αριθμους πολυ πιο κοντα στο ανα καναλι και οχι στο συνολικο.
Αφου μετρησε και 178Watt /ch.Οποτε μηπως εννοουν ανα καναλι στο διαγραμμα αυτο?
Γιατι 178 Watt ανα καναλι ειναι 360 συνολικα στην εξοδο που συμφωνα με το διαγραμμα ειναι εκτος πραγματικοτητας,εαν ισχυει αυτο που λες.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Το θεμα ειναι πως ο ετερος Δημητρης πηρε αριθμους πολυ πιο κοντα στο ανα καναλι και οχι στο συνολικο.
> Αφου μετρησε και 178Watt /ch.Οποτε μηπως εννοουν ανα καναλι στο διαγραμμα αυτο?
> Γιατι 178 Watt ανα καναλι ειναι 360 συνολικα στην εξοδο που συμφωνα με το διαγραμμα ειναι εκτος πραγματικοτητας,εαν ισχυει αυτο που λες.



Πήρα και συνολικά στην είσοδο του τροφοδοτικού ~ 383W , ότι ακριβώς τραβούσε από το δίκτυο των 228VAC. 
Βέβαια αυτή η κατανάλωση είναι πλασματική γιατί τόσο η περιέλιξη όσο και η συνολική κατασκευή του μετ/τή δεν είναι για τόσο οπότε έβαλε φρένο μόνος του και κάτι θα καιγόταν αν επέμενα σε αυτές τις καταναλώσεις !!!

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Λοιπόν η μέτρηση που χρωστάω ανά Rail είναι από 52,8VDC Open, σε σταδιακή μείωση σε ~51VDC, και αυτή εξαρτάται τόσο από την ένταση της μουσικής όσο και από το πόσο γεμάτος είναι ο ήχος από μπάσα κλπ και όλη τη δυνατή σύνθεση του ήχου. 
 Στιγμιαία είδα και 50,5VDC. 
 Τόσο μπόρεσα να μετρήσω σε συνθήκες μεγάλης έντασης στα 3/4 της διαδρομής του ποτ έντασης. 
 Μπορούν να φαντασστούν, όσοι θέλουν να κάνουν υπολογισμούς, ότι θα μπορούσε να πέσει σε 49 ίσως και 48 σε φουλ ένταση και ακραία μουσική.

----------


## selectronic

> Γιαννη ( Selectronic ) Το λεει ξεκαθαρα 2 ch  drive και Power Dissipation in hybrid IC ,  προφανως ισχυει για τα δυο  διαγραμματα, αρα εαν κοιταξεις στο διαγραμμα Po - Vcc θα δεις οτι τα δυο  καναλια με ταση +-55V δινουν 160W  δλδ 80W το καναλι , εγω με  γρηγορο  υπολογισμο για ταση +-53V ειπα 85 με 86W το καναλι με αποδοση 70% (το  ειπα στο ποστ #52) , αυτα που δινουν τα data ειναι λιγοτερα διοτι η  αποδοση τελικα ειναι και πιο κατω απο τα 70% ( βαριεμαι να την υπολογισω  τωρα ) , επισης  εχει και το κελυφος του STK τους περιορισμους του δεν  μπορει να αντεξει η να δωσει την ιδια ισχυ (αυτη που δινει το ενα καναλι  εννοω )  οταν οδηγουνται τα δυο καναλια , οπως συμβαινει σε πολλα  ολοκληρωμενα , αυτα !! .



ΟΚ, αφού ταιριάζουν τα νούμερα τότε προφανώς εγώ έκανα λάθος στον τρόπο που διαβάζω το datasheet...
Άρα 160W έξοδος σύνολο και στα δύο κανάλια στα +-55Vdc με τι απώλειες/απόδοση όμως αφού στην καμπύλη Po vs Pd έχει νούμερα μόνο για +- 48/53/58Vcc?
Περίπου 150W σύνολο dissipation άρα περίπου 52% ας πούμε?





> Πολυ ενδιαφερον αυτο.
> Αρα εγω με τα 50V που του δινω,ουσιαστικα παιρνω καπου 70 Watt στο καναλι...
> Τοτε τα 120+120 που ισχυριζεται ποτε τα δινει?Λιγο πριν παει σε τροχια?



Γενικά τα datasheet μετράνε σε "ιδανικές" συνθήκες ή και ακόμα πιο αισιόδοξες, πχ θα δεις πάντα να μετράνε max dissipation σε BJT/MOSFET/Power Op-Amps/κτλ σε Tcase (ή ακόμα χειρότερα σε Tjunction) =25c, που γίνεται μόνο με ενεργή ψύξη αφού 25c είναι η τυπική θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος (για να κρατήσεις το κέλυφος στην ίδια θερμοκρασία με αυτή του περιβάλλοντος θα πρέπει το σύστημα ψύξης να κατεβαίνει χαμηλότερα), οπότε πχ ένα 2Ν3055 μπορεί να αντέξει 115W μόνο αν το έχεις στην κατάψυξη, αν και δίνουν βέβαια καμπλύλες ή τύπο για power derating vs Tc.
Στα MOSFET μπορεί να σου λένε μέγιστο ρεύμα 50-100Α αλλά στα ψιλά γράμματα (συνθήκες) λέει "Pulse width <300*μ*S, duty cycle <2%" και εννοείτε με το εξάρτημα στους 25c ξανά κτλ κτλ...

Το συγκεκριμένο STK λέει ότι αντέχει μέχρι +-77V τροφοδοσία, οπότε αν έχεις ένα ψυγείο (phase-cooling) με συμπιεστή 150W για να παγώνεις το τσιπάκι, θα πάρεις μπόλικα Watt!





> Λοιπόν η μέτρηση που χρωστάω ανά Rail είναι από 52,8VDC Open, σε σταδιακή μείωση σε ~51VDC, και αυτή εξαρτάται τόσο από την ένταση της μουσικής όσο και από το πόσο γεμάτος είναι ο ήχος από μπάσα κλπ και όλη τη δυνατή σύνθεση του ήχου. 
>  Στιγμιαία είδα και 50,5VDC. 
>  Τόσο μπόρεσα να μετρήσω σε συνθήκες μεγάλης έντασης στα 3/4 της διαδρομής του ποτ έντασης. 
>  Μπορούν να φαντασστούν, όσοι θέλουν να κάνουν υπολογισμούς, ότι θα μπορούσε να πέσει σε 49 ίσως και 48 σε φουλ ένταση και ακραία μουσική.



Ναι οι μετρήσεις όταν ακούς μουσική δεν έχουν σχέση με όταν μετράς μέγιστη έξοδο με σταθερό 1KHz 500-600mV σήμα εισόδου, αλλά έτσι μετράς την μέγιστη ισχύ που μπορεί να δώσει ο Χ ενισχυτής (με το Χ τροφοδοτικό): στο 1KHz σήμα με όσο πλάτος αντέχει η είσοδος πριν αρχίσει το clipping στην έξοδο.
Οπότε μπορείς να πεις ότι "όταν ακούω εγώ μουσική ο ενισχυτής δουλεύει κρύος και καταναλώνει περίπου 60W σύνολο για να μπουμπουνίζει το σαλόνι μου με τα 92dB 8Ω ηχεία μου, αλλά στις μετρήσεις που έκανα με 1KHz ημίτονο η μέγιστη έξοδος είναι 250W ανά κανάλι σε 8.0Ω καθαρά ωμικό φορτίο".

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Στο τελευταίο κομμάτι συμφωνώ κι εγώ, τουλάχιστον έτσι το έχω αντιληφθεί.

----------


## selectronic

Το τελευταίο ισχύει σίγουρα (το είδες κι εσύ στην πράξη), γι' αυτό όταν κάποιος ρωτάει σε κάποιο thread τι μέγεθος (Ah) μπαταρία να βάλει στο τάδε φορητό ηχοσύστημα Χ Watt για να του βγάζει ας πούμε 2 ώρες μουσική, δεν μπορείς να υπολογίσεις απλά "λοιπόν 100W σύνολο θέλει είσοδο ο ενισχυτής στα 12V άρα για 2 ώρες θες 200Wh" κτλ, στην πράξη ο ενισχυτής "2x50W" ακόμα και στο τέρμα volume δεν θα βγάλει τόση ισχύ άρα δεν θα κάψει 100W + τις απώλειες αλλά πολύ πιο λίγο...

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Πάντως αυτά στο διάγραμμα και στο πινακάκι έρχονται πολύ κοντά !!!

----------


## 744

Δημήτρη, είχες ρωτήσει πως να αλλάξεις το μάλλον μεγάλο gain του ενισχυτή που από τα σχέδια του datasheet είναι ορισμένο στα 40dB με τις αντιστάσεις 56Κ και 560ωμ.

Θα προτιμούσα για λόγους θορύβου το κέρδος να κατέβει στα 25 το πολύ 30db. Άρα από 100 το κέρδος να κατέβει στα 10-25
Αυτό θα γίνει πειράζοντας τις αντιστάσεις 560 ωμ. Μια τιμή από 2Κ2 ως 5Κ6 θα φέρει το κέρδος περίπου εκεί.

Αναγκαστικά βέβαια θα πέσει η ευαισθησία εισόδου αλλά θα έχεις λιγότερο θόρυβο και μεγαλύτερη σταθερότητα.

Θυμίζω ότι το 4241ΙΙ είναι η "κακή" έκδοση του 4241V που έχει 0,08% παραμόρφωση σε αντίθεση με το 0,4%.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

...δουλειά δεν είχε ο δι@ολος ..... 
Έφτιαξα λοιπόν έναν "μίνι οικιακό" μετασχηματιστή κλασσικό ΕΙ 135W/122W 2*17,5 VAC (3,5A) που δίνει σταθεροποιημένο 2*22,5 VDC ..... Δεν προβλέπεται πουθενά στο datasheet .... 
Τον σύνδεσα περιμένοντας να ακούσω κανένα τρανζιστοράκι να παίζει κάτι .... Αμ δε .... 
*Μιά χαρά ακουγόταν !!!! 
*Μετρήσεις δεν μπορώ να κάνω τώρα, ίσως το απόγευμα .....
Η μόνη μέτρηση που έχω είναι ότι με μάλωσε η κόρη μου γιατί έχει μάθημα τώρα !!!!  
Μόνο πολύ ακριβά όργανα φαντάζομαι θα μετρήσουν την διαφορά και ίσως τίποτα ντεσιμπελόμετρα !!!! (πλάκα κάνω). 
Ο μετ/τής μόνο την ιδανική διάσταση πυρήνα δεν έχει ..... η πιο χάλια επιλογή .... αλλά όταν θες να καταρίψεις όλα τα ρεκόρ, το κάνεις κι αυτό.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Και αυτές είναι οι μετρήσεις : 

 
Δεν δρέπουν δάφνες αλλά δεν είναι και τόσο χάλια όσο μπορεί να αναμενόταν από τα επίσημα δεδομένα. 
Αν είχα στα χέρια μου άλλον πυρήνα είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα μπορούσα να βελτιώσω κι άλλο αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά.
Το σίγουρο είναι ότι έχει χάσει την λειτουργία αερόθερμου.

----------


## 744

Μια χαρά το κατάφερες!

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Μια χαρά το κατάφερες!



Αν είχα στα χέρια μου μια σειρά μετ/τών θα σου έλεγα και ποιός λειτουργεί χωρις πολλές θερμοκρασίες τουλάχιστον και όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα να βελτιώσει τα επιμέρους χαρακτηριστικά του. Τα υπόλοιπα θέλουν έναν παλμογράφο να δούμε τι γράφει εκεί..... Θα γίνει κι αυτό μάλλον σύντομα. ! 
Το πιο σίγουρο είναι πλεόνασμα έντασης και αρκετούς πυκνωτές να υπάρχει απόθεμα στην ξαφνική απαίτηση της  μουσικής.

----------


## sdouze

Το Stk που ειναι 2χ120W του φτανουν τα 90-100W;

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Το Stk που ειναι 2χ120W του φτανουν τα 90-100W;



Αγαπητέ συμφορουμίτη Σάββα και λοιποί όσοι παρακολουθείτε αυτό το δοκίμιο, εγώ δεν ξέρω ούτε τρανζίστορ να πολώνω και στα μοσφετ κάνω τις πιο χαζές ερωτήσεις. Όμως εντελώς τυχαία έμαθα ότι οι αντιστάσεις βαττικές και μή, τρανζίστορ, μοσφετ κλπ αναφέρουν μια ονομαστική τιμή που τελικά μόνο ονομαστική τιμή δεν είναι. *Είναι τιμή θραύσης*. Σε ατέλειωτες συζητήσεις εδώ αντιλήφθηκα ότι όποιες τιμές αναφέρονται στα εξαρτήματα, είναι τιμές "Ζαλόγγου".  Αν θες ένα εξάρτημα όχι μόνο να μην αχρηστευθεί αλλά ούτε καν να ζεσταθεί, τότε επιλέγεις κάπου στο 1/4 έως 1/5 της ονομαστικής τιμής του. (καλέ μου φίλε εκεί στα Δ. Προάστεια, ευχαριστώ πολύ). 
Αυτό το μαραφέτι, και κάθε άλλο τέτοιο μαραφέτι (IC είναι η επίσημη ονομασία του) αποτελείται από επιμέρους εξαρτήματα που "χύθηκαν" σε κάποιο εργοστάσιο κατασκευής με τον καλύτερο (ή μη) δυνατό τρόπο. Τα στοιχεία όμως που το αποτελούν ( το μαραφέτι) παραμένουν σχεδόν αναλοίωτα με αυτά του εμπορίου (άντε λίγο καλύτερα ίσως κατά περίπτωση και επιμέρους χαρακτηριστικό). Τότε πως γίνεται να επιλέγουμε ένα τρανζίστορ ή μοσφετ με πενταπλάσιες δυνατότητες από τις αναγραφόμενες και εδώ να περιμένουμε να πάρουμε αν όχι το 100% , το 70% ;;;;  Από ένα IRFZ44N ή ένα ΤIP3055 γιατί ζητάμε το 1/5 ;;; Μας είπε κανείς ότι έβαλαν κάτι καλύτερο στην έξοδο του IC ή είχαν και ενσωματωμένη ψύκτρα και δεν το είδαμε ;;;; 
Έκανα λοιπόν την δοκιμή *under limit* και εδώ είμαστε !!!! 
Μιά χαρά αποδίδει το μαραφέτι. Αν είχα καλύτερα τροφοδοτικά στα χέρια μου και άπειρο χρόνο να τεστάρω θα σας έλεγα και την ιδανική τιμή. Πάντως δεν είναι πανάκεια να ζητάμε από ένα IC ή μεμονωμένο εξάρτημα ούτε καν το 70% των δυνατοτήτων του. 
Αν με επιδοτούσε κάποιος εισαγωγέας ή μητρική εταιρεία θα σας έλεγα ναι, δοκιμάστε το , αλλά δεν έχω ούτε τέτοιο λόγο, ούτε πρόθεση. 
Αυτό νομίζω είναι κανόνας σε όλα τα ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα, αν όχι παντού.

----------

sdouze (22-04-21)

----------


## 744

Αν έχεις στα χέρια σου αυθεντικό εξάρτημα (για τα STK λίγο δύσκολο εκτός και αν φτάσεις σε πηγή που έχουν στοκ και εγγυώνται όπως η electronicsdirect κλπ) και αν ακολουθήσεις πιστά τις συνθήκες δοκιμών (και αυτό απίθανο...) που περιγράφει ο κατασκευαστής του εξαρτήματος, τότε είναι πιθανόν να φτάσεις αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά.

Θα έχεις όμως πάντα ένα περιβάλλον στους 25°C και την επαφή Tj επίσης τόσο ότι και να γίνει?

Θα έχεις ένα τροφοδοτικό που δεν θα έχει διακυμάνσεις όσο ρεύμα και να του ζητήσεις? Δηλαδή *σταθεροποιημένο* στα +/- 50 ή 60 volt?  

Μην πω για το ιδανικό φορτίο και όχι τα δύστροπα ηχεία και μακριά καλώδια...

Άρα καταλαβαίνεις Σάββα ότι είναι ουτοπία να ζητάς κάτι τέτοιο.

Όπως πολύ καλά είπε και ο Δημήτρης, στα datasheet έχει λεπτομέρειες που δεν τις προσέχει κανείς εύκολα ή δεν δίνει σημασία και εντυπωσιάζεται από τα 100Α ενός τρανζίστορ αλλά δεν βλέπει ότι είναι κάτω από συνθήκες άπιαστες σε μια εφαρμογή (παλμός ns ή μs και σε 25°C) όπως επίσης και την πολύ σημαντική καμπύλη SOA.

----------

sdouze (22-04-21)

----------


## Dimitris AR

> Και αυτές είναι οι μετρήσεις : 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83663 
> Δεν δρέπουν δάφνες αλλά δεν είναι και τόσο χάλια όσο μπορεί να αναμενόταν από τα επίσημα δεδομένα. 
> Αν είχα στα χέρια μου άλλον πυρήνα είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα μπορούσα να βελτιώσω κι άλλο αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά.
> Το σίγουρο είναι ότι έχει χάσει την λειτουργία αερόθερμου.



Δημητρη εδω με λιγα λογια μας λες οτι με +-22,5V τροφοδοσια εβγαλες απο 36 μεχρι 41 W ανα καναλι ????? , να παρω τα βουνα η ΟΥ ? .

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Δημητρη εδω με λιγα λογια μας λες οτι με +-22,5V τροφοδοσια εβγαλες απο 36 μεχρι 41 W ανα καναλι ????? , να παρω τα βουνα η ΟΥ ? .



Ο νομος του Ωμ ισχύει και στα λίγα Βαττ.
Τις ίδιες μετρήσεις έκανα με τον ίδιο τρόπο και τις κατέγραψα. Νωρίτερα τον είχα ακούσει κιόλας, αρκετά δυνατός. Ότι ο μετασχηματιστής μου υποαπέδωσε, ναι αυτό είναι ένα θέμα, γιατί περίμενα να τραβήξει περισσότερα από το δίκτυο και να μου δώσει κάτι παραπάνω. 
Επιφυλάσσομαι για το μέλλον με νέες μετρήσεις κλπ γιατι πρέπει να συμμαζέψω λίγο το σκορποχώρι μου, κι αν η άρση των μέτρων με βρει πάλι εδώ μεσα, θα έχετε νέα μου. 
Δεν είμαι λάτρης των ακραίων επιδόσεων. Παλιά που ένας φίλος με είχε βάλει στο τρυπάκι με τους πρώτους τρανζιστορικούς ενισχυτές των 2-3 Βαττ, μια χαρά ακούγονταν και στα ίδια ηχεία. 
Εάν δεν σου γίνομαι πιστευτός, δεν πειράζει, ακολούθα την γνωστή κόντρα των εταιρειών στις επιδόσεις των προϊόντων τους ..... Εξάλλου κάποιος πρέπει να καταναλώνει. 

Υ.Γ. Σαν αστείο μου φαίνεται, μου θυμίζει την εκπομπή του Top Gear ή των Myth Busters, όπου δοκιμάζουν τα ακριβότερα τζιπάκια της αγοράς για ανέβασμα πλαγιάς και κανένα δεν τα καταφέρνει, άλλα τουμπάρουν, άλλα δεν μπορούν καν και βγαίνει στο τέλος το Lada Niva και το βγάζει σε πέρας !!!!

----------


## Dimitris AR

Εσυ δεν ειπες πριν οτι θελεις εποικοδομητικη κουβεντα , οταν δεν εχεις τις απαραιτητες γνωσεις πανω στο αντικειμενο ( το ειπες και μονος σου σε προηγουμενα ποστ ) γιατι αμφιβαλεις γι'αυτα που λεω και θιγεσαι και μου επιτιθεσαι ? δεν εχω σκοπο να σου χαλασω το νημα ουτε να σε μειωσω αλλα πρεπει να μαθεις και καποια πραγματα παραπανω , το βλεπεις παραλογο ? .

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Όχι Δημήτρη δεν επιτίθεμαι σε κανέναν , ειδικά σε σένα. 
Αλλά την αμφισβήτηση δεν ξέρω από που αντλείς. Απο τον νόμο του Ωμ ;;;

----------


## 744

Σϊγουρα με παλμογράφο θα έχει κανείς σαφή εικόνα από κλιπάρισμα και τάση κορυφής στην έξοδο.

Αν υποθετικά τώρα, με 22volt τροφοδοσία (θεωρώ ότι είναι καρφωμένη η τάση και δεν πέφτει με το φορτίο του ενισχυτή ούτε μισό volt) η τάση κορυφής στην έξοδο είναι 18volt (p-p) και το φορτίο 7,7 ωμ, τότε ((18/1,41)^2)/7,7=21,15 watt rms φαίνονται ρεαλιστικά.

Μήπως αντί rms υπολόγισες p-p ?

Τότε θα μπορούσε να είναι και 42 (λέμε) Watt.

Δεν ξέρουμε με τί παραμόρφωση βέβαια.

----------


## Dimitris AR

> Ο νομος του Ωμ ισχύει και στα λίγα Βαττ.
> Τις ίδιες μετρήσεις έκανα με τον ίδιο τρόπο και τις κατέγραψα. Νωρίτερα τον είχα ακούσει κιόλας, αρκετά δυνατός. Ότι ο μετασχηματιστής μου υποαπέδωσε, ναι αυτό είναι ένα θέμα, γιατί περίμενα να τραβήξει περισσότερα από το δίκτυο και να μου δώσει κάτι παραπάνω. 
> Επιφυλάσσομαι για το μέλλον με νέες μετρήσεις κλπ γιατι πρέπει να συμμαζέψω λίγο το σκορποχώρι μου, κι αν η άρση των μέτρων με βρει πάλι εδώ μεσα, θα έχετε νέα μου. 
> Δεν είμαι λάτρης των ακραίων επιδόσεων. Παλιά που ένας φίλος με είχε βάλει στο τρυπάκι με τους πρώτους τρανζιστορικούς ενισχυτές των 2-3 Βαττ, μια χαρά ακούγονταν και στα ίδια ηχεία. 
> Εάν δεν σου γίνομαι πιστευτός, δεν πειράζει, ακολούθα την γνωστή κόντρα των εταιρειών στις επιδόσεις των προϊόντων τους ..... Εξάλλου κάποιος πρέπει να καταναλώνει. 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Σαν αστείο μου φαίνεται, μου θυμίζει την εκπομπή του Top Gear ή των Myth Busters, όπου δοκιμάζουν τα ακριβότερα τζιπάκια της αγοράς για ανέβασμα πλαγιάς και κανένα δεν τα καταφέρνει, άλλα τουμπάρουν, άλλα δεν μπορούν καν και βγαίνει στο τέλος το Lada Niva και το βγάζει σε πέρας !!!!



Οχι βεβαια Δημητρη κανεις δεν μπορει να αμφισβητησει τιον νομο του Ωμ ,  με +-22,5V ομως δεν μπορεις με καμια κυβερνηση να παρεις 36W και 41W στα  7,7Ω φορτιο , διοτι τα ειχα πει και πριν και κανεις δεν τα ελαβε υποψην  του, σε προηγουμενα ποστ για τασεις τροφοδοσιας +-53V και +-63 βολτ ,  το ιδιο θα σου πω και για τα +-22,5V τα οποια ειναι 45V rail to rail ,  οποτε σου βαζω εγω το πολυ συντελεστη αποδοσης του STK ενα 75% , οποτε  εχουμε 45*0,75=33,75Vp-p στην εξοδο τα οποια αντιστοιχουν σε 11,96Vrms  πανω στο 7,7Ω φορτιο , η ισχυς ισουται με P=V^2/R , οπου V η ταση σε  Vrms και R το φορτιο , οποτε 11,96^2 ( στο τετραγωνο δηλαδη ) = 143 και  143/7,7Ω = 18,6W ,ελπιζω τωρα να καταλαβες ! .

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Γιάννη, απλή καταγραφή των μετρήσεων που έπαιρνα με τα όργανα έκανα. Αν αυτά είναι Rms ή όχι δεν το ξέρω και το αφήνω σε σας που τα ξέρετε καλύτερα. Αν και οποιαδήποτε προηγούμενη τιμή είναι Rms δεν το ξέρω. Ότι κατέγραψα με την Recomended +-53 προ ημερών, τα ίδια κατέγραψα και τώρα. Καταλήξτε σε όποιο νούμερο θέλετε, ο ενισχυτής χαλάει κόσμο και από τα 20 Βολτ ..... Τι να κάνω εγώ τώρα να το κρατήσω μυστικό μην παρεξηγηθεί η Sanyo ;;;; Δουλειά της είναι να προβάλει τα μέγιστα και όχι τα ψόφια βαττ. Ότι θα παρουσιάζει διάφορα στην καταγραφή στον παλμογράφο είναι σίγουρο και πιο σίγουρο ακόμα στις ακραίες τιμές (πάνω και κάτω) .....

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Απόκριση συχνοτήτων 7,5Hz , 10KHz, 17KHz 
   
 Τα 1004Hz ήταν στα 9,6dB ..... 
Ακόμα μαθαίνω .....

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Κάηκε ο ενισχυτής ;;; !!!! ή κάποιο εξάρτημα την "έκανε" ;;; 
Ή τελος πάντων σήμερα δεν δουλεύει !!! Τι να ψάξω κι από που ;;;; Βγάζει έναν επαναλαμβανόμενο θόρυβο σαν να εκτονώνει ένας πυκνωτής .... Νταπ, νταπ, νταπ, χωρίς εισοδο σήματος, κι αν βάλω μουσική την εμφανίζει κάπου στο βάθος διακοπτόμενη. εννοείτε ότι ούτε στον παλμογράφο του pc δείχνει αυτά που έβλεπα χθες...... Τον είχα σε χαμηλή τάση, +-30VDC .... 
Σήμερα δεν ξύπνησε καλά .....

----------


## 744

Και στα δύο κανάλια το ίδιο?

Μέτρα τροφοδοσία, τάση DC στην έξοδο για τα ηχεία (δεν θα έβαζα ηχεία σε αυτή τη φάση...) και τάση dc στην είσοδο επίσης.

Έχεις κύκλωμα mute ?

----------

mikemtb (29-04-21)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Τελικά όταν πάρει φορτίο και στα δυο κανάλια το κάνει. Το δεξί ας πουμε οτι δουλεύει σωστά και όταν μπει και το αριστερό τότε κάνει έναν επαναλαμβανόμενο ήχο, νταπ, νταπ που εμφανίζεται και στα δυο τότε .... 
και κύκλωμα mute δεν έβαλα ακόμα.

----------


## dant3

> Και στα δύο κανάλια το ίδιο?
> 
> Μέτρα τροφοδοσία, τάση DC στην έξοδο για τα ηχεία (δεν θα έβαζα ηχεία σε αυτή τη φάση...) και τάση dc στην είσοδο επίσης.
> 
> Έχεις κύκλωμα mute ?



Ημουν και εγω μαζι οταν το εμφανισε.Μαλλον ειμαι γουρλης  :Lol: 
Ειναι επαναλαμβανομενο και ακουγεται πρωτα απο το ενα καναλι και αμεσως μετα στο αλλο.Σα να εχεις βαλει ενα 3D ηχο και να κανει γυρω γυρω και να προσπαθει να το προσομοιωσει.
Οταν βαζαμε μουσικη και δυναμωνες,τοτε ανεβαζε ρυθμο.Σα κατι να ταλαντωνει.
Το εκανε και χωρις εισοδο και 2 διαφορετικους μετασχηματιστες.
Του ειπα του Δημητρη να κοιταξει και για καμια ψυχρη κολληση.

----------


## 744

_Μέτρα τροφοδοσία, τάση DC στην έξοδο για τα ηχεία (δεν θα έβαζα ηχεία σε αυτή τη φάση...) και τάση dc στην είσοδο επίσης._

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Όλες οι τάσεις κανονικά, πλήν τις εξόδους που μετράω αυτόν τον θόρυβο από 1,1- 1,3 VAC σε κάθε κανάλι. Το ίδιο κάνει και με εισόδους γειωμένες. Με το δεξί κανάλι μόνο, κάτι παίζει, όταν βάλω και το αριστερό ηχείο τότε αρχίζει τον θόρυβο. Έβγαλα όλους τους κοινούς πυκνωτές και του αριστερού καναλιού για έλεγχο (νορμάλ όλοι). Έψαξα για ψυχρές κολλήσεις, θα τους ξαναβάλω όλους και θα δω .... 
Αν προέρχεται από τροφοδοσία είναι δύσκολος ο έλεγχος, αλλά γιατί μονο στο αριστερό κανάλι υπο φορτίο το πρόβλημα ;;;

----------


## 744

Στην έξοδο δεν αΌχεις DC, σωστά?

Το πρόβλημα είναι περίεργο να συνέβει στα καλά καθούμενα. Οι πυκνωτές θεωρώ ότι είναι καινούργιοι. Πάντως δείχνει ταλάντωση αυτό το πράγμα.

Εδα½* θέλει κανονικό παλμογράφο να δεις τι κάνει ο ενισυχτής και το τροφοδοτικό του. Με κάρτες ήχου δουλειά δεν γίνεται αφού με το ζόρι πάνε ως 20Κhz. Αν η ταλάντωση είναι 50 ή 100 και προκαλεί αλυσυδωτά άλλα θέματα δεν θα το δεις.

Άλλαξες κάτι στις καλωδιώσεις, συνδέσεις, γειώσεις, πριν το πρόβλημα?

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Γιάννη, δεν άλλαξα κάτι, μετά τις μετρήσεις που έκανα προχθες, ευτυχισμένος πήγα για ύπνο. Ξέχασα ανοιχτή την τροφοδοσία αλλά με μηδενικό σήμα στην είσοδο. Ο μετ/της δεν ήταν καν χλιαρός το πρωί σε κατάσταση αναμομής. Τώρα κάνει σχεδόν τα ίδια , μάλλον οι πυκνωτές τροφοδοσίας φταίνε ή κάτι εκεί. Είδα αστάθεια στον θόρυβο πειράζοντας κάτι γύρω απο την καλωδίωση τροφοδοσίας ... Ελέγχω ξανά .....

----------


## 744

Οι διαφορετικές γειώσεις (υπολογιστή και ενισχθυτή) μπορεί να δημιούργησαν πρόβλημα στην είσοδο των STK.

Κάνε σε παρακαλώ το εξής:

ΧΩΡΙΣ να υπάρχει ηλεκτρική σύνδεση μεταξύ ενισχυτή και υπολογιστή που έκανες μετρήσεις, με ένα πολύμετρο μέτρα σε παρακαλώ την διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ των γειώσεων υπολογιστή και ενισχυτή. Και σε DC και σε AC το πολύμετρο. ΧΩΡΙΣ επίσης να ακουμπάς και εσύ τίποτα.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Καταρχήν, να πω ότι δεν είχα γείωση με το δικτυο .... ούτε αστέρι κλπ, "on the fly" ηταν όλο το κύκλωμα.... 
Χωρίς να έχω σύνδεση του ενισχυτή στο δίκτυο πήρα 1,3V AC & 0,5 DC, ενώ με την σύνδεση είχα 112VAC .... 
είναι πολύ  ;;;;; Οεο !!!! 

Υ.Γ. Οι ψαλμοί της Κασσιανής και του Επιταφίου του έρχονται γάντι .... τουλάχιστον συγχρονίστηκε στην επικαιρότητα των ημερών !!!! 
Ήταν που ήταν αυτοκτονικό, του τα έχωσα κι εγώ !!!! Μάλλον έχασα και το ένα κανάλι του κινητού μου .... !!!! Μόνον !!!!

----------


## 744

Πράγματι ταιριάζει στις μέρες!

Κάτι που δεν λαμβάνουμε υπόψη συχνά είναι οι διαφορές δυναμικού στο εικονικό ground κάθε συσκευής, ειδικά αν ΔΕΝ είναι γειωμένες σε κοινή γείωση.

Πλέον με τα Switching τροφοδοτικά, το υποτιθέμενο 0 κάθε συσκευής είναι πολύ μακρυά από το πραγματικό 0, αφού η έξοδος συνδέεται με την τροφοδοσία δικτύου (πρίζα) με τον λεγόμενο Υ πυκνωτή. Ειλικρινά δεν έχω καταλάβει τι ρόλο παίζει αυτός ο πυκνωτής μεταξύ των δύο πλευρών του switching τροφοδοτικού, πέρα από το να καταστρέφει τις συσκευές που διασυνδέονται ή να μας δίνει μερικές τσιμπιές όταν ακουμπάμε το σασί τους....

Από περιέργεια και μόνο μετρήστε διάφορες συσκευές (TV, PC, laptop κλπ) μέ ένα πολύμετρο στο AC. Από το σασί του ενός στο σασί του άλλου θα βρείτε μέχρι 230 Vac !!!!

----------


## dant3

Αρα κατι την ακουσε στην εισοδο του STK?
Καλα σου ελεγα βαλε γειωση  :Tongue2:

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Ευτυχώς το κινητό σώθηκε, τσέκαρα με ακουστικά .... Το STK μάλλον να το ξεγράψω οριστικά !
Αν είχα γείωση και αστέρι θα είχε μηδενίσει η διαφορά δυναμικού ή όχι ;;; Θα παρέμενε λόγω αυτού του πυκνωτή που ανέφερες ;;;

----------


## 744

Μπορεί και όχι. Αν έτρωγε τα 120 volt στην είσοδο δεν νομίζω να γλίτωνε. Να λοιπόν που πρέπει και στα audio να έχουμε input protection!

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Όχι, Γιάννη, τουλάχιστον στην περίπτωσή μου θα είχε γλιτώσει. Έβαλα τώρα την γείωση κι έχω διαφορά δυναμικού ολοστρόγγυλο "ΜΗΔΕΝ", σε σχέση με το Ground του ήχου του υπολογιστή, και μερικά mV από το σασί ~200..... 
Βλέπεις άλλαζα μετ/τές και δεν με βόλευε να κουβαλάω και τη γείωση στις αλλαγές, τώρα θα έχω χρόνο και χρήμα .... 
*Πολύ καλό μάθημα !!!!*

----------


## selectronic

> ...Πλέον με τα Switching τροφοδοτικά, το υποτιθέμενο 0 κάθε συσκευής είναι πολύ μακρυά από το πραγματικό 0, αφού η έξοδος συνδέεται με την τροφοδοσία δικτύου (πρίζα) με τον λεγόμενο Υ πυκνωτή. Ειλικρινά δεν έχω καταλάβει τι ρόλο παίζει αυτός ο πυκνωτής μεταξύ των δύο πλευρών του switching τροφοδοτικού, πέρα από το να καταστρέφει τις συσκευές που διασυνδέονται ή να μας δίνει μερικές τσιμπιές όταν ακουμπάμε το σασί τους...



Μπορεί ο πυκνωτής να είναι εκεί για να γειώνει υψίσυχνο θόρυβο (και common-mode), τουλάχιστον έτσι διαβάζω εδώ. Ο τύπος είχε πρόβλημα με common-mode noise στην κατασκευή του (*) και χρησιμοποιούσε έτοιμα επώνυμα DC/DC modules, μέτρησε 4-5 διαφορετικά υπό φορτίο με παλμογράφο και το χειρότερο είχε 60mV υψίσυχνο θόρυβο, ενώ το καλύτερο είχε μόνο 5mV.

Τώρα το γιατί δεν ενώνουν κατευθείαν την γη με το "-" της εξόδου, φαντάζομαι γιατί θέλουν floating σε σχέση με την γη έξοδο, οπότε αν θες εσύ μπορείς να κάνεις την ένωση με την γη για ground-referenced έξοδο ή να το αφήσεις floating.

*Η κατασκευή είναι ένα SMU σαν το Keithley 236, ζόρικη "DIY" κατασκευή που αξίζει να της ρίξεις μια ματιά IMHO:
https://www.eevblog.com/forum/projec...u-project/?all
http://www.djerickson.com/diy_smu/ (part 1/3)



Δημήτρη αν θεωρείς το ποστ μου off topic, μπορείς να ζητήσεις από κάποιον διαχειριστεί να το σβήσει!
Συλλυπητήρια για το STK, συμβαίνουν αυτά στο DIY, τι να κάνουμε...  :Sad:

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Όχι Γιάννη, μία χαρά είναι. Άσε να μαθαίνουμε τίποτα νέο. Αυτή η μέτρηση που ζήτησε ο Γιάννης 744 ήταν όλα τα λεφτά!!!

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Μπορεί και όχι. Αν έτρωγε τα 120 volt στην είσοδο δεν νομίζω να γλίτωνε. Να λοιπόν που πρέπει και στα audio να έχουμε input protection!



Να ρωτήσω κάτι σε σχέση με την προστασία εισόδου. 
Στην είσοδο του Line in του PC είχα βάλει δυο 4148 ανάστροφα μεταξύ τους, επιπλέον από το κλάσμα εισόδου που είχα κάνει με τον διαιρέτη τάσης σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες του p.gabr (κ. Παναγιώτη). Αυτή η διάταξη θα ήταν ωφέλιμη και στην είσοδο του ενισχυτή ή κάτι παραπάνω ;;;; 
το σκεφτόμουν ως τελική διάταξη μετά την ολοκλήρωση των δοκιμών για περιορισμό του σήματος εισόδου. 
Ή θα είχα άλλες παραμορφώσεις ;;;

----------


## 744

> Όχι, Γιάννη, τουλάχιστον στην περίπτωσή μου θα είχε γλιτώσει. Έβαλα τώρα την γείωση κι έχω διαφορά δυναμικού ολοστρόγγυλο "ΜΗΔΕΝ", σε σχέση με το Ground του ήχου του υπολογιστή, και μερικά mV από το σασί ~200..... 
> Βλέπεις άλλαζα μετ/τές και δεν με βόλευε να κουβαλάω και τη γείωση στις αλλαγές, τώρα θα έχω χρόνο και χρήμα .... 
> *Πολύ καλό μάθημα !!!!*



Δεν είναι μόνο η γείωση ή η διαφορά δυναμικού των γειώσεων. Αν κατά λάθος ακουμπούσες πρώτα την είσοδο σήματος και μετά την γείωση, όπως συμβαίνει με τα βύσματα RCA, αυτό το αποτέλεσμα θα είχες. Και πιστεύω αυτό συνέβει στην περίπτωσή σου.





> Μπορεί ο πυκνωτής να είναι εκεί για να γειώνει υψίσυχνο θόρυβο (και common-mode), τουλάχιστον έτσι διαβάζω εδώ. Ο τύπος είχε πρόβλημα με common-mode noise στην κατασκευή του (*) και χρησιμοποιούσε έτοιμα επώνυμα DC/DC modules, μέτρησε 4-5 διαφορετικά υπό φορτίο με παλμογράφο και το χειρότερο είχε 60mV υψίσυχνο θόρυβο, ενώ το καλύτερο είχε μόνο 5mV.



Γιάνννη, δεν αναφέρομαι στον πυκνωτή που γειώνει παράσιτα. Αν δεν υπάρχει γείωση, ούτως ή άλλως δεν υπάρχει ο πυκνωτής αυτός. Μιλάω για έναν πυκνωτή που συνδέει το - της εξόδου με το Ν της εισόδου (230Vac) που μπορεί να είναι και το L της εισόδου! Βέβαια αυτός ο πυκνωτής έχει μικρή τιμή χωρητικότητας άρα πολύ μεγάλη αντίσταση στο AC/50Hz και έτσι ο χρήστης δεν κινδυνεύει (άσχετα αν νιώθει την παρουσία των 230 με την αφή σε μεταλικές επιφάνειες ή και με σοκ αν πιάσει 2 διαφορετικά μηχανήματα!).

Πρέπει να έχει σχέση με EMC και εκπομπή συχνοτήτων (του SMPS) από τα καλώδια εξόδου. Με τον πυκνωτή πιθανόν αυτά τα παρασιτικά σήματα επιστρέφουν στο κύκλωμα και κάπως καταπνίγονται.





> Να ρωτήσω κάτι σε σχέση με την προστασία εισόδου. 
> Στην είσοδο του Line in του PC είχα βάλει δυο 4148 ανάστροφα μεταξύ τους, επιπλέον από το κλάσμα εισόδου που είχα κάνει με τον διαιρέτη τάσης σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες του p.gabr (κ. Παναγιώτη). Αυτή η διάταξη θα ήταν ωφέλιμη και στην είσοδο του ενισχυτή ή κάτι παραπάνω ;;;; 
> το σκεφτόμουν ως τελική διάταξη μετά την ολοκλήρωση των δοκιμών για περιορισμό του σήματος εισόδου. 
> Ή θα είχα άλλες παραμορφώσεις ;;;



Θα βοηθούσε όσο τη σήμα εισόδου θα ήταν κάτω από 200mV. Και αυτό το συζητάω πάλι. Καλύτερα TVL, ζένερ στα 10-15 volt ή transil. Η επίδραση του καθενός είναι διαφορετική βέβαια και χρήζει ελέγχου κατά περίπτωση.

Η ταπεινή αντίσταση 1Κ με έναν πυκνωτή 330pF έχει fc τα 480KHz. Ωστόσο έναν βηματικό παλμό 230Vac θα τον εξασθενίσει αρκετά ώστε και με ένα δακτύλιο φερρίτη που θα είναι στο ένα άκρο της αντίστασης 1Κ να φέρει ακόμα χαμηλότερα την επικίνδυνη αιχμή. Μετά αντιπαράλληλες ζένερ ή τα παραπάνω πιστεύω θα προστατεύσουν σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό την είσοδο.

----------


## selectronic

> Γιάνννη, δεν αναφέρομαι στον πυκνωτή που γειώνει παράσιτα. Αν δεν υπάρχει γείωση, ούτως ή άλλως δεν υπάρχει ο πυκνωτής αυτός. Μιλάω για έναν πυκνωτή που συνδέει το - της εξόδου με το Ν της εισόδου (230Vac) που μπορεί να είναι και το L της εισόδου! Βέβαια αυτός ο πυκνωτής έχει μικρή τιμή χωρητικότητας άρα πολύ μεγάλη αντίσταση στο AC/50Hz και έτσι ο χρήστης δεν κινδυνεύει (άσχετα αν νιώθει την παρουσία των 230 με την αφή σε μεταλικές επιφάνειες ή και με σοκ αν πιάσει 2 διαφορετικά μηχανήματα!).
> 
> Πρέπει να έχει σχέση με EMC και εκπομπή συχνοτήτων (του SMPS) από τα καλώδια εξόδου. Με τον πυκνωτή πιθανόν αυτά τα παρασιτικά σήματα επιστρέφουν στο κύκλωμα και κάπως καταπνίγονται.



Και εγώ για το ίδιο λέω, δεν ξέρω αν είδες το λινκ καθόλου:

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Δεν είναι μόνο η γείωση ή η διαφορά δυναμικού των γειώσεων. Αν κατά λάθος ακουμπούσες πρώτα την είσοδο σήματος και μετά την γείωση, όπως συμβαίνει με τα βύσματα RCA, αυτό το αποτέλεσμα θα είχες. Και πιστεύω αυτό συνέβει στην περίπτωσή σου.



Είναι γεγονός ότι φαινομενικά το ένα κανάλι έχει πάθει τη ζημιά, αυτό των μετρήσεων. Αφού έβαλα την γείωση, η τάση που μετρούσα σαφώς έπεσε, η διαφορά δυναμικού μηδένισε (αν και καταγράφω μια max τιμή ~700mV) και πλέον είναι ακίνδυνο ;;;





> Θα βοηθούσε όσο τη σήμα εισόδου θα ήταν κάτω από 200mV. Και αυτό το συζητάω πάλι. Καλύτερα TVL, ζένερ στα 10-15 volt ή transil. Η επίδραση του καθενός είναι διαφορετική βέβαια και χρήζει ελέγχου κατά περίπτωση.
> Η ταπεινή αντίσταση 1Κ με έναν πυκνωτή 330pF έχει fc τα 480KHz. Ωστόσο έναν βηματικό παλμό 230Vac θα τον εξασθενίσει αρκετά ώστε και με ένα δακτύλιο φερρίτη που θα είναι στο ένα άκρο της αντίστασης 1Κ να φέρει ακόμα χαμηλότερα την επικίνδυνη αιχμή. Μετά αντιπαράλληλες ζένερ ή τα παραπάνω πιστεύω θα προστατεύσουν σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό την είσοδο.



Τώρα πιά, ακόμα πιο ανέμελος, κάνω μετρήσεις και μαθαίνω τον παλμογράφο. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό που έχω φορτίο μόνο στο ένα κανάλι, αφού το άλλο δημιουργεί προβλήματα, αλλά ούτε αρμονικές δεν βλέπω πλέον. Πολύ καθαρή καταγραφή. 
Παραμορφώνει, ψαλιδίζει το 1KHz από τα 160mV εισόδου, οπότε αρχίζουν τα παιχνίδια αλλαγής του Gain όπως μου είχες πει Γιάννη, πριν από μερες .... Αν καταλήξω κάπου θα δοκιμάσω και τις ζένερ κλπ ..... για να δω αν αλλάζει κάτι στο σήμα και την έξοδο.
*Έναν πλήρη οδηγό ρυθμίσεων-μετρήσεων με παλμογράφο θέλω, γιατί είμαι άσχετος !!!!*

----------


## 744

Επιμένω Γιάννη ότι δεν λέμε για τον ίδιο πυκνωτή.

Εδώ υπάρχει ένα κύκλωμα http://www.datasheetdir.com/Conducte...lication-Notes

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ. Τα σύμβολα της γείωσης ΔΕΝ είναι η γή του δικτύου αλλά το 0 της κάθε πλευράς του κυκλώματος. Αν την δεξιά πλευρά την γειώσεις στο Ε του δικτύου και όλες οι διασυνδεμένες συσκευές είναι επίσης στην ίδια γείωση τότε ελαχιστοποιείς την διαφορά δυναμικού.

Ο πυκνωτής που αναφέρομαι είναι ο C5. Χωρείς γειώσεις σου φέρνει έστω με μικρό ρεύμα την τάση δικτύου στην έξοδο. Αυτό είναι που μπορεί να αποβεί μοιραίο...

----------

selectronic (30-04-21)

----------


## 744

Στο link που παράθεσες υπάρχει αυτή η σειρά:

All AC-DC power supplies use a capacitor from Input (chassis) ground to the output common to reduce the high frequency noise. *Many DC-DC switchers also have capacitors from input to output ground*.

Ο πυκνωτής που δημιουργεί τα προβλήματα είναι αυτός της 2ης πρότασης και τα ground δεν είναι η γείωση αλλά το - ας πούμε στις δύο πλευρές του τροφοδοτικού.

----------

selectronic (30-04-21)

----------


## selectronic

OK, μπορεί αν κάνω λάθος εγώ και να μην έχω καταλάβει.

Στο σχέδιο που έβαλες το -Vout της εξόδου δεν είναι ενωμένο με την πραγματική γη, αυτό δεν είναι το σύμβολο κάτω-δεξιά (και αριστερά τα "μηδέν Βολτ" του chip)?

Το μόνο που βρίσκω για αυτόν τον πυκνωτή που "χαλάει" την απομόνωση είναι το παρακάτω, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής...  :Sad: 

https://www.eevblog.com/forum/beginn...91/#msg1100791
_"The Y capacitor provides a return path for the capacitively coupled  energy from the primary to the secondary transformer inside the switched  mode power supply. Without it, the secondary will float at an AC  voltage equal to the SMPS's switching frequency, with respect to the  mains voltage or earth."

_Πάντως το ρεύμα διαρροής ενός τόσο μικρού πυκνωτή πρέπει να είναι της τάξης "αμελητέο" και οι τύπου Υ πρέπει να μην βραχυκυκλώνουν όταν χαλάνε αλλά μόνο να "ανοίγουν" (open circuit). :/

----------


## 744

Σωστά. Αν βραχυκυκλώσουν, θα σκοτώσουν κόσμο!

Στο κύκλωμα, υπάρχουν δυο σύμβολα "γης" αλλά ΔΕΝ είναι η γείωση του δικτύου, η γείωση της πρίζας. Απλά είναι ένα σημείο αναφοράς και τίποτα άλλο.

----------

selectronic (30-04-21)

----------


## selectronic

Έτσι κι αλλιώς οι περισότερες συσκευές και τα τροφοδοτικά τους δεν έχουν γη (σούκο φις), οπότε είχα καταλάβει λάθος, εγώ έλεγα ένωση εξόδου με πραγματική γη και εσύ έλεγες για τον πυκνωτή που ενώνει τις δύο πλευρές του μετ/στη.
Και ούτε "γη" σημαίνει η τσουγκράνα, διπλά λάθος!

Τώρα θέλω να σφάξω ένα smps και να μετρήσω πριν και αφού βγάλω αυτόν τον πυκνωτή, να δω τι αλλάζει...

----------


## 744

Στα περισσότερα κακής κατασκευής ίσως αλλά και σε Meanwell, έτυχε να ακουμπώ ελαφρά το χέρι μου στο σασί της συσκευής και να νιώθω αυτή την διαρροή ρεύματος.

Αλλά και ισχυρά σοκ όταν έπιανα δύο διαφορετικά σασί που δεν είχαν κοινή σύνδεση ή έστω γείωση στην πρίζα. Δηλαδή τα 100 τόσα volt που μέτρησε ο Δημήτρης!

Αυτά ή και περισσότερα καμιά φορά, αρκούν να κάνουν μεγάλη ζημιά...

Για το λόγο αυτό πρώτα ενώνεις και μετά πριζώνεις!

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> ......
> 
> Για το λόγο αυτό πρώτα ενώνεις και μετά πριζώνεις!



Καλά αυτό το έκανα πρακτική εγώ !!!! 
Δεν μου βρίσκεται κανένα καλό οδηγό να κάνω τεστ στον παλμογράφο ;;;

----------


## 744

Αν αναφέρεσαι στην κάρτα ήχου - παλμογράφο, θα έλεγα άστο καλύτερα...

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Αν αναφέρεσαι στην κάρτα ήχου - παλμογράφο, θα έλεγα άστο καλύτερα...



Εκεί είδα δυο βασικά πραγματάκια, αλλά αν έβαλα σωστά τις παραμέτρους και τι είδα και τι αναγνώρισα σε αυτό είναι τεράστιο θέμα.

----------


## 744

Το βασικό πρόβλημα με τις κάρτες ήχου είναι ότι έχουν μικρό bandwidth. Άρα αν ταλαντώνει ο ενισχυτής σου στα 30KHz δεν θα το δεις ποτέ. Μην πάω παραπάνω στα 100KHz που είναι και πολύ πιθανό να συμβεί. Μένεις ήσυχος ότι όλα είναι καλά και ο ενισχυτής ζεσταίνεται, καίγεται ή καίει τα tweeter σου.

Επίσης δεν μπορείς (συνήθως) να μετρήσεις DC τάσεις ή DC offset αφού έχουν πυκνωτή εισόδου. Πέρα από τον αυξημένο θόρυβο της ίδιας της κάρτας.

Έχει πλέον φθηνούς παλμογράφους σε απίστευτες τιμές και με δωρεάν αποστολή: https://www.batronix.com/shop/oscill...DS1202Z-E.html

(Ίσως να μην έχει probe σε κάποια).

Και αυτόν που για την μάρκα μάλλον είναι σούπερ προσφορά, ειδικά με τα έξτρα που έρχονται μαζί: https://www.batronix.com/shop/oscill...TC1K-COM2.html

----------


## selectronic

Το πρόβλημα με τους γκατζετογράφους των 10€ (1Μsps κτλ) είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να δεις κάτι πάνω από 20KHz οπότε μπορεί πχ να δεις απόκριση 20Ηz-20KHz αλλά αν το μηχάνημα είναι καλό και το σημείο -3dB είναι πολύ παραπάνω, δεν θα ξέρεις αν αυτό που βλέπεις ισχύει ή όχι. Δεν μπορείς να μετρήσεις bandwidth ή αρμονικές κτλ με τέτοιο μηχανάκι, μόνο σε χαμηλές συχνότητες και "σταθερά" σήματα (όχι γρήγορα transients που δεν θα τα πιάσει) κάνεις δουλειά...

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Το βασικό πρόβλημα με τις κάρτες ήχου είναι ότι έχουν μικρό bandwidth. Άρα αν ταλαντώνει ο ενισχυτής σου στα 30KHz δεν θα το δεις ποτέ. Μην πάω παραπάνω στα 100KHz που είναι και πολύ πιθανό να συμβεί. Μένεις ήσυχος ότι όλα είναι καλά και ο ενισχυτής ζεσταίνεται, καίγεται ή καίει τα tweeter σου.
> 
> Επίσης δεν μπορείς (συνήθως) να μετρήσεις DC τάσεις ή DC offset αφού έχουν πυκνωτή εισόδου. Πέρα από τον αυξημένο θόρυβο της ίδιας της κάρτας.
> 
> Έχει πλέον φθηνούς παλμογράφους σε απίστευτες τιμές και με δωρεάν αποστολή: https://www.batronix.com/shop/oscill...DS1202Z-E.html
> 
> (Ίσως να μην έχει probe σε κάποια).
> 
> Και αυτόν που για την μάρκα μάλλον είναι σούπερ προσφορά, ειδικά με τα έξτρα που έρχονται μαζί: https://www.batronix.com/shop/oscill...TC1K-COM2.html



Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάρω τόσο ακριβό εργαλείο για να κάθεται. Νομίζω την κάνω τη δουλειά μου, ή μάλλον ζω και χωρίς αυτά. Κάποιες μετρήσεις μου τις δείχνει κι ο γέρος μου (VA18B) και με ευκαιρία θα του κάνω ένα τεστ πόσο υψηλή συχνότητα θα μετρήσει .... Κάποια βασικά τα είδα και τα άκουσα με ότι έχω και κυρίως αφού είχα απεικόνιση του χοντρού σφάλματος με το κανονικό έχω μια ιδέα πλέον..... Αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς μάλλον κουφός είμαι .....

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Το πρόβλημα με τους γκατζετογράφους των 10€ (1Μsps κτλ) είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να δεις κάτι πάνω από 20KHz οπότε μπορεί πχ να δεις απόκριση 20Ηz-20KHz αλλά αν το μηχάνημα είναι καλό και το σημείο -3dB είναι πολύ παραπάνω, δεν θα ξέρεις αν αυτό που βλέπεις ισχύει ή όχι. Δεν μπορείς να μετρήσεις bandwidth ή αρμονικές κτλ με τέτοιο μηχανάκι, μόνο σε χαμηλές συχνότητες και "σταθερά" σήματα (όχι γρήγορα transients που δεν θα τα πιάσει) κάνεις δουλειά...



350+ δεν δίδομεν .... για κάτι που θα κάθεται και θα χρησιμοποιηθεί ελάχιστα αν δεν καεί στις πρώτες χρήσεις .... 
Τιμημένο εργαλείο και έχει βγάλει τα λεφτά του με το παραπάνω !!! λέει ότι μετράει ως το 1MHz ..... 

μόνο τυρόπιτα δεν του βάζεις μπροστά του, να σου πει την συνταγή !!! 

ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ !!!

----------


## gxry

> ... λέει ότι μετράει ως το 1MHz .....



Το ότι το πολύμετρο μετράει συχνότητα μέχρι 1MHz δεν σημαίνει ότι μετράει σωστά και ΤΑΣΗ AC μέχρι αυτή τη συχνότητα. 
Το πιθανότερο είναι να μετράει σωστά τάσεις AC σε συχνότητες κάτω του 1kHz. Τα περισσότερα φθηνά πολύμετρα γενικής χρήσης μετράνε σωστά τάσεις AC ως τα 400-500HZ

ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Το ότι το πολύμετρο μετράει συχνότητα μέχρι 1MHz δεν σημαίνει ότι μετράει σωστά και ΤΑΣΗ AC μέχρι αυτή τη συχνότητα. 
> Το πιθανότερο είναι να μετράει σωστά τάσεις AC σε συχνότητες κάτω του 1kHz. Τα περισσότερα φθηνά πολύμετρα γενικής χρήσης μετράνε σωστά τάσεις AC ως τα 400-500HZ
> 
> ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ



Είδα τα spec του Fluke μεχρι 500Hz μετράει. 
Να παρει χομπιστας ακριβό εργαλείο μόνο για να έχει να λέει...  δεν αξίζει τον κόπο. Μία εικόνα την παιρνεις με συμβατικά εργαλεία και δεν πας στο CERN. 
Καλή Αναστάση και Καλό Πάσχα σε όλους.

----------


## 744

Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους!

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Παίζω με αυτό που έχει παρουσιάσει ο Κος Παναγιώτης (p.gabr) https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=76609 . 
Πάρα πολυ ωραίο. Δεν δείχνει πανω από 20khz αλλά δυό βασικά τα βλέπεις, δεν ενοχλείς και τον σκυλο σου !!!! Έβαλα δυο βασικές προστασιες και διαιρετες και κάνω τη δουλειά μου. Αυτό το app έχει βελτιωθεί πολυ από το 2014 και μετά. Η γεννήτρια είναι σταθερότερη αλλά θελει και μια μέτρια αξιοπρεπή κάρτα ήχου.  Είδατε με ποσο χρέπι λάπτοπ έκανε τις μετρήσεις και την παρουσιαση ο  p. gabr ;;; και το επεσήμανε άλλωστε. 

  

Τόσο χάλια τα παράγει η γεννήτρια ή τα αναπαράγει χάλια ο υπολογιστής μου άραγε ;;; 
Αμα μου πετυχει ο ενισχυτής θα τον παω στον Δημόκριτο για μετρήσεις !!!! ....λέτε να έχουν θέμα ;;;

----------


## mikemtb

> θα τον παω στον Δημόκριτο για μετρήσεις !!!! ....λέτε να έχουν θέμα ;;;



Αυτοί, κανένα... 
Εσυ με την τσέπη σου, Σίγουρα!!! 



Κλασσικά: Tapatalk

----------


## sdouze

> Παίζω με αυτό που έχει παρουσιάσει ο Κος Παναγιώτης (p.gabr) https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=76609 . 
> Πάρα πολυ ωραίο. Δεν δείχνει πανω από 20khz αλλά δυό βασικά τα βλέπεις, δεν ενοχλείς και τον σκυλο σου !!!! Έβαλα δυο βασικές προστασιες και διαιρετες και κάνω τη δουλειά μου. Αυτό το app έχει βελτιωθεί πολυ από το 2014 και μετά. Η γεννήτρια είναι σταθερότερη αλλά θελει και μια μέτρια αξιοπρεπή κάρτα ήχου.  Είδατε με ποσο χρέπι λάπτοπ έκανε τις μετρήσεις και την παρουσιαση ο  p. gabr ;;; και το επεσήμανε άλλωστε. 
> 
>   
> 
> Τόσο χάλια τα παράγει η γεννήτρια ή τα αναπαράγει χάλια ο υπολογιστής μου άραγε ;;; 
> Αμα μου πετυχει ο ενισχυτής θα τον παω στον Δημόκριτο για μετρήσεις !!!! ....λέτε να έχουν θέμα ;;;



Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους
Η μορφή του τετραγωνικού παλμού ξέρεις αν οφείλετε στην γεννήτρια του κινητού και στην κάρτα ήχου ή αν έτσι βγαίνει από τον ενισχυτή;

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους
> Η μορφή του τετραγωνικού παλμού ξέρεις αν οφείλετε στην γεννήτρια του κινητού και στην κάρτα ήχου ή αν έτσι βγαίνει από τον ενισχυτή;



Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους !!!! 
Δυστυχώς έδωσα την μεγαλύτερη δυνατή τάση (<1V), μην κάψω και την κάρτα ήχου και έβαλα ZOOM x108 μπας και πάρω μια σαφή εικόνα αλλά το καλύτερο δυνατό είναι αυτό της φωτό.  Είχε μια τάση να ξεφεύγει προς το τραπέζιο αντί τετραγώνου, αλλά αυτό δεν μπορώ να το δω καθαρά, ήταν μόνο υποψία.... Θα δοκιμάσω με τον μεγάλο μετ/τή να δω μήπως διορθώνει αυτή την κλίση ..... Βλέπεις μάλλον δεν είναι η δουλειά του να απεικονίζει τα 0 DB .... 

..... Όταν μου το επιτρέψει να ανεβάσω φωτό .... Βλέπεις, δεν είναι Αργία .....

----------


## 744

> Η μορφή του τετραγωνικού παλμού ξέρεις αν οφείλετε στην γεννήτρια του κινητού και στην κάρτα ήχου ή αν έτσι βγαίνει από τον ενισχυτή;



Δεν θα το μάθουμε ποτέ... Είπαμε γιατί.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Δεν θα το μάθουμε ποτέ... Είπαμε γιατί.



Εγώ με αυτά τα μέσα θα κάνω τις δοκιμές μου και θα πάρω την βασική εικόνα για να κάνω κάποιες ρυθμίσεις. 
Αν άξιζε τον κόπο θα έφθανα και Θεσσαλονίκη να το δούμε στα δικά σου μηχανήματα αλλά από χέρι δεν αξίζει και το ξέρουμε (Παλιό ξεπερασμένο IC ). Θα κάνω όλους τους πειραματισμούς πάνω του και ότι μάθω θα είναι μια καλή σπατάλη χρόνου (Χόμπυ λέγεται). 
Αν καταλήξω κάπου και έχω ακόμα την διάθεση θα βρεθεί κι ο παλμογράφος ο σωστός (αν και πάλι πολύ του πάει). 





> Δημήτρη, είχες ρωτήσει πως να αλλάξεις το μάλλον μεγάλο gain του ενισχυτή που από τα σχέδια του datasheet είναι ορισμένο στα 40dB με τις αντιστάσεις 56Κ και 560ωμ. 
> Θα προτιμούσα για λόγους θορύβου το κέρδος να κατέβει στα 25 το πολύ 30db. Άρα από 100 το κέρδος να κατέβει στα 10-25
> Αυτό θα γίνει πειράζοντας τις αντιστάσεις 560 ωμ. Μια τιμή από 2Κ2 ως 5Κ6 θα φέρει το κέρδος περίπου εκεί. 
> Αναγκαστικά βέβαια θα πέσει η ευαισθησία εισόδου αλλά θα έχεις λιγότερο θόρυβο και μεγαλύτερη σταθερότητα. 
> Θυμίζω ότι το 4241ΙΙ είναι η "κακή" έκδοση του 4241V που έχει 0,08% παραμόρφωση σε αντίθεση με το 0,4%.



Ήδη δεν έχω καταγραφή "θορύβων" ούτε ακουστικά (σε αντίθεση με του Γιώργου) ούτε στην καταγραφή στον χαμερπή παλμογράφο μου. Επιπλέον δεν έχω αρμονικές ούτε καν σε θεωρητικά ακουστά επίπεδα. 
Παίζοντας με το Gain άλλαξα την 560 σε 1200 έχω την μισή απόδοση και σαφώς εμφανίζεται ψαλίδισμα πολύ ψηλότερα από πριν. Τώρα κάνει την εμφάνισή της μια αρμονική, και θα την δοκιμάσω και ακουστικά να δω αν μου αρέσει .... 
Συνοψίζοντας : Έχω -3dB στα 7,5Hz και στα 15,5 KHz (μπορεί όποιος θέλει να τα φανταστεί όσο χειρότερα θέλει, φαντασία χρειάζεται ....)


Θα βοηθούσες αν έδινες μια οδηγία για μια άλλη μέτρηση που θα μπορούσα να κάνω, τι επίπεδα , ποια συχνότητα και τι περιμένω να δω....

----------


## 744

Η καλύτερη μέτρηση είναι τα ίδια τα αυτιά σου. Αν αυτό που ακούς (και με την ηχητική σου μνήμη να συγκρίνει άλλες πηγές) σου αρέσει, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να συνεχίσεις μετρήσεις που μπορεί να αποβούν στο τέλος και μοιραίες!

Πέρα από την αδυναμία της κάρτας ήχου να "μετρήσει" θόρυβο και απόκριση όταν είναι η ίδια θορυβώδειςκαι περιορισμένη σε απόκριση...

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Η καλύτερη μέτρηση είναι τα ίδια τα αυτιά σου. Αν αυτό που ακούς (και με την ηχητική σου μνήμη να συγκρίνει άλλες πηγές) σου αρέσει, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να συνεχίσεις μετρήσεις που μπορεί να αποβούν στο τέλος και μοιραίες!
> 
> Πέρα από την αδυναμία της κάρτας ήχου να "μετρήσει" θόρυβο και απόκριση όταν είναι η ίδια θορυβώδειςκαι περιορισμένη σε απόκριση...



δηλαδή τι μου λες τώρα ;;; να καούν στην πυρά τα μηχανήματα κι αυτοί που τα επικαλούνται μαζί τους ;;; 
Τζάμπα συζητήσεις επί συζητήσεων .... με το αυτί το έκανα μέχρι τώρα !!! 
Αυτό λέγεται " όσα δεν φτάνει η αλεπού, τα αφήνει κρεμαστάρια !!! " 

Να μην ξεχνάτε όμως ότι είδαμε και Ολυμπιακούς αγώνες του ΄68 και του '72 σε άθλιες συσκευές για τα σημερινά δεδομένα αλλά ενημερώθηκαμε.... κι ήρθε το 5G και χάσαμε το φως μας .....

----------


## 744

Όχι όποια μηχαναΌ ματα... 

Αν δεν μπορεί η κάρτα να μετρήσει πάνω από την απόδοση του ενισχυτή πιο το νόημα των "μετρήσεων";

Αν η κάρτα έχει θόρυβο ίσως και πάνω από το κατώφλι θορύβου του ενισχυτή (και έτσι πρέπει να είναι για μέτρια κάρτα των 30-60 ευρώ ας πούμε), πάλι ποιο το νόημα;

Αν η κάρτα έχει παραμόρφωση ενδοδιαμόρφωσης, θα σου δείξει κάτι που ο ενισχυτής ΔΕΝ παράγει. Πάλι πιο το νόημα της μέτρησης;

Αυτά και άλλα εννοώ. Μην ξεχνάς γιατί κάηκε το STK... Άστο όπως είναι. Σου αρέσει όπως παίζει; Σε σχέση με άλλα συστήματα που τυχόν έχεις εκεί;

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Όχι όποια μηχαναΌ ματα... 
> 
> Αν δεν μπορεί η κάρτα να μετρήσει πάνω από την απόδοση του ενισχυτή πιο το νόημα των "μετρήσεων";
> 
> Αν η κάρτα έχει θόρυβο ίσως και πάνω από το κατώφλι θορύβου του ενισχυτή (και έτσι πρέπει να είναι για μέτρια κάρτα των 30-60 ευρώ ας πούμε), πάλι ποιο το νόημα;
> 
> Αν η κάρτα έχει παραμόρφωση ενδοδιαμόρφωσης, θα σου δείξει κάτι που ο ενισχυτής ΔΕΝ παράγει. Πάλι πιο το νόημα της μέτρησης;
> 
> Αυτά και άλλα εννοώ. Μην ξεχνάς γιατί κάηκε το STK... Άστο όπως είναι. Σου αρέσει όπως παίζει; Σε σχέση με άλλα συστήματα που τυχόν έχεις εκεί;



Είδες θόρυβο, κατώφλι, κλπ αλλά δεν μου έδειξες κάποιο όριο αυτών, ούτε ερμηνεία εικόνας, συμπεριφοράς κλπ  

Περιμένω το νέο STK, και μεχρι τότε θα προετοιμαστώ για μια καλύτερη ρύθμιση, όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερη με τα μέσα που έχω. 
Ήδη είμαι σε ένα καλό βαθμό μελέτης και προετοιμασίας αλλά απλά σνομπάρετε με τον σύγχρονο εξοπλισμό σας οτιδήποτε άλλο. 
Βλέπω ήδη τόσα όσα δεν είχα φανταστεί. Η άρνησή σας για περαιτέρω βοήθεια δεν πρόκειται να με αποθαρρύνει. 

Δυστυχώς θα μείνετε κάποια στιγμή να συζητάτε για υδραυλικά ρακοράκια, θα εντάξετε και το Howtofixit σε ένα πλήρες και ενιαίο φόρουμ ελλείψει θεματολογίας και δεν θα έχετε ούτε που να τα πείτε, ούτε με ποιόν, όλα όσα σοφά γνωρίζετε. 
Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να εφοδιαστώ με πανάκριβα μπιχλιμπίδια για να κάνω φθηνό χόμπυ. 
Δεν έχεις κάτι να προτείνεις, οκ, Αν δεν έχεις κάτι να προσθέσεις, άστο καλύτερα. 
Καλύτερα προετοιμάσου για "μεσαίο αλέρετούρ" που είναι πιο τσαχπίνικο θέμα .... 
Εμένα μου αρέσει να ανακαλύπτω την Αμερική, όποιος την έχει ανακαλύψει και δεν θέλει να βοηθήσει ας μην εμπλέκεται.

----------


## 744

Τα όσα έγραψα, τα έγραψα καλοπροαίρετα. Όπως γράφω πάντα στο φόρουμ νομίζω...
Δεν είχα καμία διάθεση σνομπισμού, ούτε ξέρω πολλά. 
Ούτε επίσης έχω κανένα CSI εργαστήριο.
Ειλικρινά δεν κατάλαβα γιατί η παρεξήγηση...
Απλώς θεωρώ ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να παιδεύεσαι να μετρήσεις κάτι που δεν μετριέται χωρίς κατάλληλα μέσα. Αν το κάνεις όμως και είναι με σφάλμα, έχει κάποιο νόημα;

Π.χ τώρα, αν οι αντιστάσεις σου είναι άνθρακος αντί φιλμ μετάλλου, αρχής εξαρχής θα έχεις περισσότερο θόρυβο σε όλο το φάσμα. 

Επίσης οι πυκνωτές εκτός από τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς, που προφανώς πρέπει να τοποθετηθούν σύμφωνα με την σωστή πολικότητα, και οι άλλοι, πχ MKP, αν τοποθετηθούν αλλιώς μπορεί να βελτιώσουν ή να χειροτερέψουν θόρυβο από 50hz ή και παραπάνω!

Αν ο παλμογράφος μπορεί να δει 2mv μάλλον αξίζει να κάνεις τέτοιες δοκιμές/μετρήσεις. Αλλιώς ο θόρυβος της κάρτας θα είναι περισσότερος από τον θόρυβο που παράγει ο ενισχυτής. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση είναι αδύνατη οποιαδήποτε μέτρηση.

Αυτό αν θέλεις μπορείς να το μετρήσεις και να μας πεις. Με βραχυκυκλωμένη την είσοδο της κάρτας τι μετράς ως πλάτος θορύβου.

Τέλος το εγχειρίδιο του Παναγιώτη είναι πλήρες και δεν υπάρχει κάτι να προσθέσει κανείς για μετρήσεις με υπολογιστή. Δεν έχω το link εύκαιρο γιατί είμαι με παλιό κινητό και με δυσκολεύει. Αν δεν το εχεις αύριο θα το ανεβάσω.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Τα όσα έγραψα, τα έγραψα καλοπροαίρετα. Όπως γράφω πάντα στο φόρουμ νομίζω...
> Δεν είχα καμία διάθεση σνομπισμού, ούτε ξέρω πολλά.
> Ούτε επίσης έχω κανένα CSI εργαστήριο.
> Ειλικρινά δεν κατάλαβα γιατί η παρεξήγηση...



Μα κι εγώ απορώ πως τόσο ευγενικός και καλοπροαίρετος απαντάς γενικά κι αόριστα εμμένοντας μόνο σε ότι εμπεριέχει κόστος, λες κι αυτό είναι πανάκεια των πάντων. 




> Π.χ τώρα, αν οι αντιστάσεις σου είναι άνθρακος αντί φιλμ μετάλλου, αρχής εξαρχής θα έχεις περισσότερο θόρυβο σε όλο το φάσμα. Επίσης οι πυκνωτές εκτός από τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς, που προφανώς πρέπει να τοποθετηθούν σύμφωνα με την σωστή πολικότητα, και οι άλλοι, πχ MKP, αν τοποθετηθούν αλλιώς μπορεί να βελτιώσουν ή να χειροτερέψουν θόρυβο από 50hz ή και παραπάνω!



Σε τόσες φωτό που είδες τις άνθρακος ;;; Δεν νομίζω ότι οι ΜΚΡ έχουν πολικότητα ..... ότι σε κάποιους υπερέβαλλα κι αυτό το ξέρω αλλά έως αυτού του ποσού ξεπαραδιάστηκα.




> Απλώς θεωρώ ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να παιδεύεσαι να μετρήσεις κάτι που δεν μετριέται χωρίς κατάλληλα μέσα. Αν το κάνεις όμως και είναι με σφάλμα, έχει κάποιο νόημα;



Δεν παιδεύομαι, εκπαιδεύομαι ευχάριστα. Το σφάλμα μόνο αν ήταν λογαριθμικό θα είχε πρόβλημα. Αν παραμένει αναλογικό κρατά την ίδια αναλογία. Κι έτσι όταν από οποιοδήποτε επίπεδο τάσης ή dB κάνω την μέτρηση απόκρισης συχνότητας θα πάρω το αντίστοιχο αποτέλεσμα. Όπως κι αν το έκανα τα ίδια πήρα, ακόμα και με σήμα απο το κινητό. Πολύ παρακάτω δεν πήγα γιατί περίμενα να μου δοθεί μια σαφέστερη οδηγία από κάποιον πιο ειδικό για πλάτος παλμού, συχνότητα και τι θα έπρεπε να δω αν όλα ήταν σωστά και πως θα μπορούσε να είναι ένα πολύ χάλια αποτελέσμα. 




> Τέλος το εγχειρίδιο του Παναγιώτη είναι πλήρες και δεν υπάρχει κάτι να προσθέσει κανείς για μετρήσεις με υπολογιστή. Δεν έχω το link εύκαιρο γιατί είμαι με παλιό κινητό και με δυσκολεύει. Αν δεν το εχεις αύριο θα το ανεβάσω.



Το έχω κατεβάσει όλο ήδη, και διαβάζω .... Τόσο ο κ. Παναγιώτης είναι εξαιρετικός και αξιοσέβαστος αλλά έφθασα και στον δημιουργό του παλμογράφου αυτού: Dottorando: Dott. Ing. Alfredo Accattatis που είναι μηχανικός υπολογιστών και συνεχίζει από τότε να ανανεώνει το έργο του μέχρι σήμερα. Πόσο αδαής να είναι ;;; 




> Αν ο παλμογράφος μπορεί να δει 2mv μάλλον αξίζει να κάνεις τέτοιες δοκιμές/μετρήσεις. Αλλιώς ο θόρυβος της κάρτας θα είναι περισσότερος από τον θόρυβο που παράγει ο ενισχυτής. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση είναι αδύνατη οποιαδήποτε μέτρηση. 
> Αυτό αν θέλεις μπορείς να το μετρήσεις και να μας πεις. Με βραχυκυκλωμένη την είσοδο της κάρτας τι μετράς ως πλάτος θορύβου.



.... και κάπως έτσι συνεχίζεται η συζήτηση πιο λογικά, (έτσι μου φαίνεται) παρά με προτάσεις να εξοπλιστώ ή να απευθυνθώ σε πανάκριβα εργαλεία. Αδύνατον δεν είναι τίποτα, όλα περιέχουν ένα σφάλμα κι αν το γνωρίζεις αυτό τότε έχεις ακόμα μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια αν όχι στις μετρήσεις , τότε σίγουρα στα συμπεράσματα !!! 


Υ.Γ. να θυμάσαι ότι ο κ. Παναγιώτης απέριψε τον τετραγωνικό παλμό προς μέτρηση, γιατί δεν αναπαράχθηκε σωστά το 2014 σε ένα χρέπι λαπτοπ .... σήμερα όλα είναι κάπως αλλιώς ....

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Αφήστε που χρωστάω και στον @DimitrisAR μια κουβέντα για τα W και τα Wrms ..... 
Σαφώς και έχει δίκιο γιατι ως ερασιτέχνης μετράω την καταναλωση και τα p-p  αντί των πραγματικών rms .... αλλά για να βοηθήσει πρέπει να πέσει μερικά επίπεδα πιο κάτω, να προσεγγίσει τον ερασιτέχνη και πρωτάρη αλλιώς θα πρέπει να βρει συνομιλητές μόνο στο Cern όπου πιθανότατα να του αξίζει να έχει συνομιλητές. 
Κάποια πράγματα δεν είναι καθόλου αυτονόητα επειδή κάποιοι άλλοι τα ξέρουν πολύ καλά !!!

----------


## 744

Οι πυκνωτές ΜΚΡ ή ΜΚΤ ποτέ δεν είπα ότι έχουν πολικότητα. ΟΜΩΣ έχουν από την κατασκευή τους εξωτερικό και εσωτερικό φύλλο. Δηλαδή είναι δύο μακριές λωρίδες με ενδιάμεση μόνωση που τυλίγονται. Άρα από κατασκευή ο ένας ακροδέκτης συνδέεται με το εξωτερικό φύλλο και ο άλλος με το εσωτερικό. Είναι προτιμότερο αυτό το εξωτερικό φύλλο να είναι πιο κοντά σε χαμηλής αντίστασης κύκλωμα, π.χ. γη, για λιγότερο θόρυβο, βόμβο κλπ.

Συνήθως οι κάρτες υπολογιστών (*και σωστά κάνουν*) δεν μπορούν να μετρήσουν DC τάσεις αφού στην είσοδα½ τους έχουν πυκνωτές. Αυτό δημιουργεί όμως άλλο πρόβλημα, όσον αφορά στις μετρήσεις, αφού ο πυκνωτής με τις εσωτερικές αντιστάσεις, δημιουργεί φίλτρα. Άρα πράγματι ο τετραγωνικός παλμός θα παραμορφωθεί από _λίγο ως πολύ_. Έτσι μπορεί να δώσει την εντύπωση ότι το μετρούμενο κύκλωμα δεν αποκρίνεται σωστά, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα το πρόβλημα είναι της κάρτας.

Kαι ένα ωραίο link:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000979915598.html?ug_edm_item_id=4000979915598&ed  m_click_module=item_detail&tracelog=rowan&rowan_id  1=user_browse_remind_1_1_en_US_2021-05-04&rowan_msg_id=9208biz_search_product:0:0_1659377  $8f4d065e92b34824a74ee4801eea98b6&ck=in_edm_other

----------


## 744

> Σε τόσες φωτό που είδες τις άνθρακος ;;;



Εκτός από 4 αντιστάσεις στο πρώτο σου post όλες οι άλλες δεν είναι άνθρακος?

----------


## 744

Και επίσης ένα video από ΥΤ για τους πυκνωτές χωρίς πολικότητα:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnR_DLd1PDI

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Υπέροχες θεωρητικές πληροφορίες !!! 
Όταν λοιπόν μου μάθεις τους τρόπους μέτρησης, θα προχωρήσω στην αναζήτηση πιο εξειδικευμένων αντιστάσεων για αυτό το χάλια ολοκληρωμένο, θα δοκιμάσω και τη φορά των ΜΚΡ. Πρώτα όμως θα έχω μάθει τα βασικά περί αυτού του παλμογράφου που έχω και μετά ποιός ξέρει, ίσως και να "ψηθώ" να πάω παραπέρα. 
.........
Πρώτα μαθαίνεις οδήγηση, μετά παίρνεις το δίπλωμα, και μετά παίρνεις τουτού. 
Καλό είναι το πρώτο τουτού να μην ειναι πανάκριβο μέχρι να σιγουρευτείς ότι κατέχεις τα βασικά. Ένας άλλος παράγοντας είναι να μην πάρεις τόσο ακριβό τουτού, πρώτον για να έχεις να του βάλεις βενζίνη, δεύτερον να μην έχεις πουλήσει το σπίτι σου για να το αγοράσεις και κοιμάσαι μέσα σε αυτό και του χαλάσεις τα πανάκριβα καθίσματα. 
..........
 Πάω τώρα για "δια ζώσης κοινωνικότητα". Δώσε κανα δυο ακόμα οδηγίες-ρυθμίσεις ποιά συχνότητα, ποιό ευρος, ποιά ένταση κλπ γιατί ακόμα κολλάω στα βασικά για να δω κάποια πραγματάκια. Την δοκιμή με: "...Με βραχυκυκλωμένη την είσοδο της κάρτας τι μετράς ως πλάτος θορύβου." δεν πρόλαβα να την κάνω ακόμα, τρέχω να προλάβω την χαμένη κοινωνικότητα !!! Αυτά τα μικρά είναι χρήσιμα για να εφαρμόσω και τις θεωρητικές λεπτομέρειες μετά.

----------


## 744

Νομίζω ότιο ο οδηγός του Παναγιώτη είναι πλήρης. Τι να πω παραπάνω?

Αν το υπό έλεγχο σύστημα έχει επίπεδη απόκριση συχνοτήτων (δηλαδή σταθερό πλάτος σήματος στην έξοδο) από 20 ως 17000 KHz, για μένα περνάει μια χαρά το τεστ απόκρισης συχνότητας. Πιο κάτω και πιο πάνω ακούνε μόνο οι κόρες μου με τα φρέσκα αυτάκια τους. Πάντως δεν έχει και πολύ νόημα αφού η ουσία της μουσικής και των ήχων γενικότερα είναι μαζεμένη κεντρικότερα στο φάσμα. 

Ασφαλώς έχει καθιερωθεί το ελάχιστο 20-20000 στο πεδίο των Hi-Fi και οτιδήποτε παραπάνω το καθιστά "καλύτερο"... Ωστόσο σηκώνει πάρα πολύ συζήτηση. Όπως και ότι οι αρμονικές στους 30, 40, 60 KHz που φυσικά ούτε τα νεογέννητα δεν ακούν, που προσθέτουν αίσθηση ή ... άρωμα στη μουσική. Βλακείες πολλές κυκλοφορούν, όπως τα καλώδια ρεύματος που το μέτρο κάνει κοντά 5.000 ευρώ!!! (Βλ. νέος Ήχος του Απριλίου) Και μάλιστα λέει ο συντάκτης του άρθρου, κάνει τεράστια διαφορά στον ήχο του συστήματος! Δεν πειράζει που πριν το πανάκριβο καλώδιο, όλο το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο του σπιτιού και της ΔΕΗ είναι αυτό που είναι. Το τελευταίο μέτρο μας πείραξε...

Άρα λοιπόν οι απαιτήσεις είναι πολύ ταπεινότερες από αυτό που πραγματικά μας πασσάρουν.

Ο θόρυβος είναι πάλι άλλη ιστορία αφού δεν υπάρχει μόνο μια πηγή. Ο Θερμικός (Johnson) θόρυβος που λόγω θερμοκρασίας δημιουργεί τυχαία και συνεχή κίνηση φορέων, υπάρχει σχεδόν σε όλο το φάσμα (ακουστό και μη). Και μετά θόρυβος shot από την ξαφνική και τυχαία μετάπτωση φορέων (σαν την κρούση των σφαιρών του μπιλιάρδου), 1/f θόρυβος που ακόμα μάλλον δεν τον κατανοούμε πλήρως, θόρυβος burst που μοιάζει με pop-corn.

Γενικά σκέψου ένα φύσημα με όλα αυτά μαζί. Αν ο θόρυβος που έχει από μόνη της η κάρτα σου είναι περισσότερος από το θόρυβο που παράγει η έξοδος του ενισχυτή (αφού δεις πρώτα η κάρτα πόσο θόρυβο έχει) μάλλον δεν θα τον δεις καθόλου, αφού θα είναι κάτω από το ... μαλλιαρό πράγμα που θα βλέπεις στην οθόνη. Λογικά πρέπει να είναι από -80 ως -100db στην έξοδο του STK. Αν κολήσεις το αυτί σου στο ηχείο (μάλλο στο tweeter) θα μπορέσεις να τον ακούσεις.

Ο θόρυβος είναι παρόν σε όλο το φάσμα του ήχου.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Στο ένα κανάλι μπαίνει το σήμα όπως παράγεται και στο άλλο όπως αναπαράγεται από τον ενισχυτή. 
Η άθλια γεννήτρια ή κάρτα γραφικών παράγει ένα άθλιο τετράγωνο, τραπεζοειδές με κερατάκια κλπ .... και ο ενισχυτής το αναπαράγει άψογα. Συμπέρασμα, ο ενισχυτής μάλλον δουλεύει σωστά. Δεν εμφανίζεται έξτρα TR από το εσφαλμένα παραγόμενο.
Όπου εμφανίζεται κίτρινο χρώμα γραμμής, έχουν συμπέσει οι γραμμές, μετατόπισα την εικόνα του ενός καναλιού για να φαίνεται καθαρά το ένα και το άλλο. 
https://imgur.com/a/g3mciPt 
https://imgur.com/a/WG8jD4D
  Φωτό όταν το επιτρέψει η συγχρονη τεχνολογία που μας έχει κατακλύσει. (υπό επεξεργασία μακρά ....)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Αν το υπό έλεγχο σύστημα έχει επίπεδη απόκριση συχνοτήτων (δηλαδή σταθερό πλάτος σήματος στην έξοδο) από 20 ως 17000 KHz, για μένα περνάει μια χαρά το τεστ απόκρισης συχνότητας.



Από το πρώτο φίλτρο εισόδου μπορεί να ρυθμιστεί να κινηθεί λίγο ψηλότερα σε όλο το εύρος αλλά αυτό εφόσον γίνουν άλλα πραματάκια πρώτα. Ο ενισχυτής παράγει από 7,5 Hz έως 16.200Hz με την μέτρηση απώλειας μισής ισχύος. Μιά χαρά, "Τούμπανο" είναι για μένα. 
Δεν γράφει ή δεν αναπαράγει σωστά τις υψηλές συχνότητες το παλμογραφάκι αλλά τις βασικές μετρήσεις θα τις κάνω. 
Για καλή ζωγραφική στην Εθνική Πινακοθήκη !!!! 
https://imgur.com/a/VhvcH9o 
https://imgur.com/a/FMA7ZSV 
https://imgur.com/a/28XDtnU

----------


## 744

Φαίνεται ότι δεν μπορεί να φτάσει πάνω από 16.000 ΚΗz ούτε σαν γεννήτρια ούτε και σαν line in η κάρτα. Τι είναι? ενσωματωμένη σε laptop, επιτραπέζιο...?

Στο γραφείο έχω ένα καλό M/B (όσον αφορά στις επιδόσεις pc) αλλά με realtek σαβούρα κάρτα ήχου που, έχεις δεν έχεις σήμα, παράγει πάντα πολύ θόρυβο και μαζί και άλλα "εφέ" από τις λειτουργίες του υπολογιστή.

Δυστυχώς έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα... Αν δεν ακουμπήσεις 100 και πάνω ευρώ σε ξεχωριστή κάρτα ήχο δεν έχεις. Σε πολλές αναβαθμίσεις είχα πάρει διάφορες καλές κάρτες που όμως ήταν ασύμβατες στα επόμενα λειτουργικά και έτσι την τελευταία φορά με έπιασε η τσιγκουνιά πιστεύοντας ότι κάτι θα γινόταν... Αλλά εις μάτην! Με ακουστικά δεν μπορείς να ακούσεις τίποτα...

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Λέω να δοκιμάσω και με εξωτερική γεννήτρια, αυτή του κινητού, μη φανταστείς τίποτα άλλο, αλλά νομίζω αυτές είναι οι δυνατότητές του ενισχυτή με αυτό το φίλτρο μπροστά, όσο πιο πολύ κέρδος έχει προς τα κάτω τόσο του λείπει προς τα πάνω,  το εύρος του φάσματος των ηχητικών συχνοτήτων είναι περιορισμένο, δεν μπορεί να είναι άπειρο

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Έχω κλείσει τα πάντα κι εχω αφήσει την τροφοδοσία ανοιχτή, λογικά δεν πρέπει να ζεσταίνεται τίποτα, πάντα έτσι έκανε. Μόνο που μόλις τώρα τον βρήκα ζεστό. Περίεργο, ας βάλω τον γέρο μου να μου δείξει τι τρέχει .... 
https://imgur.com/a/7mjxC1b 
Ποιός είπε ότι δεν δείχνει .... ;;;

----------


## 744

Εφόσον είναι σε τάξη ΑΒ το αναμενόμενο είναι να ζεσταίνεται λίγο. Χλιαρός δηλαδή. Και όσο ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος τόσο πιο ζεστός θα φαίνεται. Δεν είναι παράξενο.

Τα 62Hz τι είναι?

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Ειναι *62 K Hz* ..... κάτι ζεστάθηκε και άρχισε να ταλαντώνει ;;;; Ο γέρος μου πάντως το έδειξε ..... από την έξοδο είναι !!!! Χωρίς σήμα εισόδου. Μην ξεχνάμε είναι καμένο το ένα κανάλι και ποιός ξέρει τι άλλο κοινό ...

----------


## selectronic

Δεν θα έπρεπε οι R3/R4 (56ΚΩ?) να "γειώνει" τις εισόδους όταν δεν υπάρχει σήμα?
Τα 60ΚΗz με τι πλάτος τάσης είναι? (αν και καλύτερα να τον βγάλεις από την πρίζα από το να συνεχίσεις να μετράς)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Γιάννη μου, κι αν φανταστείς ότι υπάρχει στην έξοδο και ένας διαιρέτης .... Ξέρω κι εγώ .... Η τάση σχεδόν μηδενισμένη, ~ 3mVAC p-p ... Θα μπορούσε να είναι εικονικό και να κάνει λάθος ο γέρος μου, αλλά δεν το συνηθίζει, αλλά που το βρίσκει ;;; Πλάτος 45% (ίσως να είναι και 55% καμιά φορά τα μπερδεύει τι δειχνει ... ανάλογα την πολικότητα) 
Καλά δεν τρελαίνομαι πολύ γιατι είναι καμένο ήδη, αλλά ψάχνουμε για να μαθαίνουμε .... Α, ίσως το ωμικό φορτίο το προκαλει .... !!! 
Ούτε το ωμικό φορτίο ....

----------


## selectronic

Μπορεί να φταίει το μεγάλο gain και σε συνδυασμό με το χύμα κύκλωμα στον πάγκο, χωρίς κουτί για θωράκιση και με μακριά καλώδια συνδεδεμένα στις εισόδους που γίνονται κεραίες, να τσιμπάει ότι θόρυβο βρει και να τον ενισχύει/ταλαντώνει...

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Αυτό ειναι μια μεγάλη πιθανότητα ειδικά τώρα που τα έχω κοντά στο pc, UPS κλπ αλλά και κάτι ζεσταίνεται μέσα, πριν δεν ζεσταινόταν χωρίς σημα στην είσοδο. Έβγαλα και την άλλη είσοδο που την ειχα ξεχασμένη επάνω χωρις λόγο και έπεσε στα 26KHz , 75% Duty .... από κάτι εκεί επηρεάζεται .... Αύριο πάλι που θα είναι εντελώς κρύο θα το ξαναδώ. Πάντως και τώρα που του βάζω σήμα από κινητο μετράω ότι του βάλω + 10-15KHz επιπλέον, .... ότι του έρθει. Αφού είναι καμένο, και κάτι ακόμα κοινό βάρεσε και ταλαντώνει. Εντωμεταξύ κι ο παλμογράφος πολύ θόρυβο μετράει ....

----------


## 744

Σε παρακαλώ για άλλη μια φορά, μην συνεχίσεις μετρήσεις με αυτά τα μέσα, ειδικά όταν αλλάξεις το STK με ένα καλό. Κρίμα είναι...

Όπως είπαμε, μπορεί να βάζεις μια συχνότητα π.χ. 1ΚΗz και να βλέπεις στο "όργανο" αυτό το σήμα ενισχυμένο αλλά όπως διαπαΌ°στωσες υπάρχουν και άλλα σήματα που δεν τα βλέπεις. Από τύχη ίσως τα ανακαλύψεις αλλά και με μοιραία αποτελέσματα.

Όσο για τις ταλαντώσεις, ε ναι. Σίγουρα το χύμα δεν βοηθάει.

Σε πρώτη φάση όταν με το καλό αλλάξεις το STK, πριν το ανάψεις ξανά, φρόντισε το κέρδος, γειώσεις, καλώδια σασί. Μην έχουμε ξανά κηδεία... Και φυσικά συνδέεις ηχεία όταν όλα είναι όπως πρέπει και χωρίς ταλαντώσεις και DC στην έξοδο.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Ευχαριστώ Γιάννη, τώρα παιζω με το καμένο να μάθω τον παλμογραφο on pc !!!   Θα του τα βγάλω τα ματάκια....

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Σε παρακαλώ για άλλη μια φορά, μην συνεχίσεις μετρήσεις με αυτά τα μέσα, ειδικά όταν αλλάξεις το STK με ένα καλό. Κρίμα είναι...
> Όπως είπαμε, μπορεί να βάζεις μια συχνότητα π.χ. 1ΚΗz και να βλέπεις στο "όργανο" αυτό το σήμα ενισχυμένο αλλά όπως διαπαΌ°στωσες υπάρχουν και άλλα σήματα που δεν τα βλέπεις. Από τύχη ίσως τα ανακαλύψεις αλλά και με μοιραία αποτελέσματα.
> Όσο για τις ταλαντώσεις, ε ναι. Σίγουρα το χύμα δεν βοηθάει. 
> Σε πρώτη φάση όταν με το καλό αλλάξεις το STK, πριν το ανάψεις ξανά, φρόντισε το κέρδος, γειώσεις, καλώδια σασί. Μην έχουμε ξανά κηδεία... Και φυσικά συνδέεις ηχεία όταν όλα είναι όπως πρέπει και χωρίς ταλαντώσεις και DC στην έξοδο.



Και να συμπληρώσω ότι τετράγωνα κλπ σε μεγάλες συχνότητες και πλάτη δεν αστειεύονται. Προχθες κατάλαβα μια αλλαγή και ψάχνοντας βρήκα να έχει λιώσει το καλάϊ από την συστάδα αντιστάσεων, τόσο καλά !!!! Το κακόμοιρο IC να μην καταλάβει κι αυτό κάτι ;;;

----------


## 744

Στις κυματομορφές σκέψου με όρους γεωμετρίας. Πόσο εμβαδό έχει το τετράγωνο και πόσο το ημίτονο...

Αυτό τώρα κάντο ενέργεια.

https://ibb.co/ftC6R4J

----------

mikemtb (07-05-21)

----------


## Dimitris AR

Δημητρη ειδα οτι την 560Ω την εκανες 1200Ω οπως σου προτεινε ο 744 ,για να ριξεις την ενισχυση του ενισχυτη, τωρα ομως ενδεχεται να ταλαντωνει ο ενισχυτης σου ( λογω χρησης πιο σκληρης αναδρασης ) , θα πρεπει να κανεις το εξης , τον πυκνωτη 3,3pF που ειναι παραλληλα με την 56ΚΩ καντον 27pF με 33pF με αυτον τον τροπο δεν θα ταλαντωνει ο ενισχυτης σου , αυτος ο πυκνωτης κανει αποσβεση των ταλαντωσεων (compensation )

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Δημήτρη, ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις υποδείξεις, αν προλάβω θα αλλάξω αυτό πυκνωτάκι, εξάλλου αυτές οι τιμές δεν μετριούνται έτσι απλά, οπότε μόλις βγω έξω θα το δω. Δεν είναι τίποτα να το αλλάξω αυτό και την αντίσταση, αλλά και την θέση του ενισχυτή γιατί εγώ ήδη έλεγα στον Γιώργο, dant3 να τα κλείσει όλα για τυχόν παρεμβολές. 
Όσο για τον παλμογράφο, αυτό που ήθελα ήταν να τον δω σε λειτουργία έστω και σε υποτυπώδη μορφή, με αυτόν που έβαλα στο pc, αλλά μέχρι να βρώ οδηγίες πιο αναλυτικές και να μάθω την στοιχειώδη ορολογία μπορεί και να έκαψα και κάτι ακόμα. Έμαθα όμως χίλια δυό άλλα πράγματα, δεν βαριέσαι ..... Ευτυχώς που είχα κάψει τον μισό ήδη. 
Ευχαριστώ πάντως.

----------


## Dimitris AR

Για παλμογραφο θα σου ελεγα να παρεις εναν μεταχειρισμενο αναλογικο π.χ Hameg 20MHz , δεν χρειαζεται παραπανω , μπορεις με λιγο ψαξιμο να βρεις εναν σε καλη κατασταση κατω απο 100 ευρω , και μια γεννητρια LEADER και θα εισαι σε θεση να δεις πραγματικα πως συμπεριφερεται ο ενισχυτης σου και ο καθε ενισχυτης ! .

----------


## spirakos

Συμφωνω με τον Δημητρη. Ειχα παρει μονοκαναλο LEADER πριν 15χρονια με 150ε και τον πουλησα πριν 7 χρονια στα 100ε. Σιγουρα θα βρεις εναν αναλογικο να κυκλοφορει εκει εξω

----------


## 744

O αναλογικός που θα είναι 30 ετών, θα θέλει πολύ service για να δουλεψει σωστά. Πυκνωτές σίγουρα, καθάρισμα επαφών και ποτενσιομέτρων. Επιπλέον καλιμπράρισμα. Μην πω για probe. Μήπως τελικά συμφέρει περισσότερο έναν καινούργιος που θα έχει και άπειρες δυνατότητες?

Στα 113 ευρώ:
https://www.8com.gr/catalog/product/...nRhZ3MiOiIifV0

Στα 309 ευρώ:
https://www.nsmarket.gr/gr/index/pro...loscopes?row=1

----------


## spirakos

Η απεικονιση του αναλογικου των 30 ετων ειναι πολυ ανωτερη απο αυτη του ΗΑΝΤΕΚ ή του Rigol που δειχνεις. Συγκεκριμενα επειδη ετυχε να δουλεψω μια φορα σε hantek USB κατω του 100ρικου, ειναι πολυ πολυ χειροτερος απο τον LEADER 501 που ειχα και ισως τωρα κοστιζει 50Ε. O Rigol προσφερει βεβαια πολυ περισσοτερες δυνατοτητες αλλα κοστιζει και 300ε. Περι ορεξεως κολοκυθοπιτα!

----------


## Dimitris AR

Nα δωσει καποιος χομπιστας 300 ευρω για παλμογραφο Rigol που οι εξτρα  δυνατοτητες του π.χ  FFT  ειναι σχεδον μαπα, δεν αξιζει, μπορει να  πετυχει εναν αναλογικο σε καλη κατασταση οπως ειπα πριν, που να μην  χρειαζεται αλλαγες πυκνωτων ,  service κ.τ.λ και θα ειναι ολες οι  ενδειξεις του real time, πραγμα που δεν συμβαινει με τους ψηφιακους ! .

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Δημητρη ειδα οτι την 560Ω την εκανες 1200Ω οπως σου προτεινε ο 744 ,για να ριξεις την ενισχυση του ενισχυτη, τωρα ομως ενδεχεται να ταλαντωνει ο ενισχυτης σου ( λογω χρησης πιο σκληρης αναδρασης ) , θα πρεπει να κανεις το εξης , τον πυκνωτη 3,3pF που ειναι παραλληλα με την 56ΚΩ καντον 27pF με 33pF με αυτον τον τροπο δεν θα ταλαντωνει ο ενισχυτης σου , αυτος ο πυκνωτης κανει αποσβεση των ταλαντωσεων (compensation )



Το μόνο που είχα εδώ ήταν ενας 47pF τον δοκίμασα αλλά δεν άλλαξε τίποτα, η ιδια συχνότητα στα ~60KHz. Άρχισα να αφαιρώ τους πυκνωτές του καμένου καναλιού, που αρχικά μείωσε στα 6KHz και μετά στα 2KHz και στο τέλος έπεσε στα 50Hz στα 180mV το οποίο μου φαίνεται λογικό αφού έμεινε εντελώς κουτσός αλλά με κάποια στοιχειώδη σύνδεση, που αλίμονο αν δεν προκαλούσε κάποιο τέτοιο βόμβο. 

Όλα αυτά τα μέτρησα με ότι εργαλεία είχα μέχρι τώρα, άρα παλμογράφος καλύτερος δεν χρειάζεται προς το παρών. Αν παρουσιαστεί είσοδος τέτοιου θορύβου ξέρω πλέον πως αναγνωρίζεται και δεν με νοιάζουν τα επιμέρους χαρακτηριστικά του, απλά να βρεθεί τρόπος να κοπεί.

----------


## Dimitris AR

Δημητρη , δεν ειναι εργαλειο αυτο που εχεις στα χερια σου για να δεις  εαν ο ενισχυτης σου ταλαντωνει η οχι , η απο που προκυπτουν αυτα τα 60  ΚΗZ τεσπα,  εαν δεν θες να ανεβεις πολλα σκαλια παραπερα στο θεμα τον  μετρησεων μην παρεις τιποτα και μεινε με αυτα που εχεις , για να εχεις  ομως μια καθαρη εικονα του τι συμβαινει ακριβως θες παλμογραφο και  γεννητρια , ποσες φορες θα στο πουμε δηλαδη ! .

----------

mikemtb (09-05-21)

----------


## Dimitris AR

Μπορει να ησουν τυχερος και ο θορυβος αυτος να ηταν οντως απο το καμμενο καναλι , ομως μια μετρηση με ενα συχνομετρο απο μονη της δεν λεει τιποτα , δεν λεει το πλατος αυτης της συχνοτητας δλδ τα ποσα mV η V ειναι , επισης δεν θα καταλαβεις ποτε με αυτα τα γκατζετακια που εχεις τι ακριβως εκανε ο πυκνωτης που σου ειπα να αλλαξεις και αλλα πολλα ! .

----------


## 744

Και εγώ μαζί σας για τα αναλογικά. Αλλά πόσο πιθανό είναι να μην χρειάζεται τίποτα ένα μηχάνημα 30 ετών? Και μάλιστα να θέλει τα ελάχιστα από κάποιον που δεν είχε στην κατοχή του ποτέ ανάλογο εργαλείο?

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

_.... περιμένοντας το νεο 4241 (αλήθεια γιατί δεν ζήτησα το V αντί του II ....) έφτιαξα ένα_ Softstart _, έτσι για να περνά η ώρα και λέω να κάνω προετοιμασία για το mute και ίσως μια νεα πλακέτα έτσι για να διορθώσω κάτι φίδια στην αρχική (αν δεν βαρεθώ, ως σχέδιο έτοιμη την έχω)_ https://imgur.com/a/nxlSF5K 
_Στην αριστερή πλευρά έχω βάλει Filled Plane για προστασία του σήματος εισόδου, στην δεξιά όχι. 
Θα βοηθήσει καθόλου ή όχι ; Λέω να το γειώσω σε ένα σημείο και τίποτα άλλο. Ίσως να έχω και πρόβλημα με τις κολλήσεις αν μου χυθεί δεξιά αριστερά και δεν υπάρχει αυτή η προστατευτική επικάλυψη, εννοείτε ότι θα προσέξω. Μήπως εμφανίσει τίποτα πυκνωτικά φαινόμενα ;;;_
_Όσο για το mute έχω παραγγείλει_ αυτό_ (γύρευε πότε θα έρθει ...) αλλά στην πράξη αυτό αποσυνδέει τα ηχεία, μήπως θα χρειαζόμουν κι ένα ακόμα να γειώνει την είσοδο ;;; ή υπάρχει πρόταση για κάποιο άλλο; έχει κάποιος να προτείνει_ _ένα άλλο κύκλωμα εκτός από αυτό ;;;  Χρόνος μάλλον υπάρχει ..... χρήμα άφθονο δεν ρέει .... 



Υ.Γ. Οι φωτό πότε θα ενεργοποιηθούν κοι Συντονιστές ;;;; Αφού είμαστε οφθαλμολάγνοι !!!! 

_

----------


## 744

Οικονομικά δεν αξίζει να κάνεις άλλο κύκλωμα. Μια χαρά είναι αυτό που έδειξες.

Όσο για την είσοδο, όχι. Γιατί να τη γειώσεις?

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Απλά δεν ξέρω πως ακριβώς δουλεύει το mute ..... κι αυτοί κάτι δείχνουν με αρχαία δυσεύρετα τρανζίστορ, πανάκριβα τελικά αν και όταν βρεθουν ......

----------


## 744

Το mute είναι κάτι τελείως διαφορετικό από την καθυστέρηση της σύνδεσης των ηχείων.

Με ηλεκτρονικό τρόπο κόβει την πορεία του σήματος προς τον ενισχυτή. Βέβαια λίγο brutal είναι να γειώσεις την είσοδο με μηχανικό τρόπο, π.χ. ρελέ. Αλλά γίνεται. Το χρειάζεσαι όμως? Βάλε το volume στο μηδέν και έχεις το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα!

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Α, καλά έτσι ρώτησα, μήπως αφού έχω χρόνο ετοιμάσω κάτι έξτρα πάνω του. 
Παίζοντας χθες με τον παλμογράφο κι έχοντας αλλάξει τον πυκνωτή εισόδου από 2,2μF σε 1μF δεν είδα σημαντική αλλαγή στην χαμηλή συχνότητα αποκοπής,ήταν ήδη πολύ χαμηλά,  αλλά πήρε 500Hz παραπάνω στην υψηλή. Μετακινήθηκε δλδ όλο το εύρος του φάσματος που αναπαράγει προς τα πάνω. Αυτά.

----------


## 744

Αυτό δεν δικαιολογείται από την αλλαγή του πυκνωτή...

Αλλά και γιατί να τον αλλάξεις? Δεν σου αρέσουν οι χαμηλές? Άλλος βάζει επιπλέον και sub.

----------

mikemtb (12-05-21)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Και βέβαια μου αρέσουν οι χαμηλές !!! Αλλά μια που παίζω με το καμένο, και μαθαίνω και τον παλμογράφο κάνω καμιά δοκιμή μετρήσεων έτσι για την πείρα και εκμάθηση. Όταν βάλω το καλό, μια δυό μετρήσεις στα γρήγορα και με ασφάλεια και τέλος !!! Γιαυτό και ρωτάω ότι θέλετε να προτείνετε, τώρα. Μετά δεν το βλέπω, θα το έχω βαρεθεί κιόλας !!! 
Πάντως από ένα ταχύρυθμο μάθημα από έναν καλό φίλο, έτσι είναι. Το εύρος ενός σωστά ενισχυμένου φάσματος είναι περιορισμένο, δεν είναι άπειρο, περιορίζεται σε κάποιες οκτάβες, οπότε μεταβάλλοντας την χαμηλή αποκοπή μεταβάλλεται και η υψηλή, αμ πως .... άσε που την υψηλή την έχουμε πάρα πολύ ψηλά !!!

----------


## 744

Επιμένω. Ο πυκνωτής ΔΕΝ αλλάζει την απόκριση στις υψηλές εφόσον είναι σε σειρά με την είσοδο. Μόνο τις χαμηλές! Πρόκειται για υψηπερατό φίλτρο (πρώτης τάξης, 6db/οκτάβα)σε συνδυασμό με την 47Κ στην πλευρά του STK. Ο τύπος που περιγράφει το υψηπερατό φίλτρο είναι ο f=1/(2πRC) και σου δίνει το γόνατο -3dB του φίλτρου. Πού λέει λοιπόν ότι μικρότερος πυκνωτής επηρεάζει τις υψηλές?

Θα επηρέαζε αν ήταν παράλληλα (μεγαλύτερος πυκνωτής μικρότερη απόκριση στις υψηλές)

----------

mikemtb (12-05-21)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Επιμένω. Ο πυκνωτής ΔΕΝ αλλάζει την απόκριση στις υψηλές εφόσον είναι σε σειρά με την είσοδο. Μόνο τις χαμηλές! Πρόκειται για υψηπερατό φίλτρο (πρώτης τάξης, 6db/οκτάβα)σε συνδυασμό με την 47Κ στην πλευρά του STK. Ο τύπος που περιγράφει το υψηπερατό φίλτρο είναι ο f=1/(2πRC) και σου δίνει το γόνατο -3dB του φίλτρου. Πού λέει λοιπόν ότι μικρότερος πυκνωτής επηρεάζει τις υψηλές?
> 
> Θα επηρέαζε αν ήταν παράλληλα (μεγαλύτερος πυκνωτής μικρότερη απόκριση στις υψηλές)



 Το εύρος ενός σωστά ενισχυμένου φάσματος που σου δίνει το γόνατο -3dB του χαμηλοπερατού φίλτρου είναι περιορισμένο, δεν είναι άπειρο, περιορίζεται σε κάποιες οκτάβες, οπότε μεταβάλλοντας την χαμηλή αποκοπή μεταβάλλεται και η υψηλή,  άσε που την υψηλή την έχουμε πάρα πολύ ψηλά !!! Όλα αυτά ως προς μια ικανοποιητική ισχύ απόδοσης των -3dB.

----------


## 744

Δημήτρη ειλικρινά... θα σκίσω τα πτυχία μου.

Το δικτύωμα πυκνωτής εισόδου και μετά αντίσταση προς τη γη είναι ΥΨΗΠΕΡΑΤΟ φίλτρο. ΟΧΙ χαμηλοπερατό. 

Η συχνότητα αποκοπής του είναι το σημείο που από εκεί και ΚΑΤΩ μειώνεται η διάβαση των συχνοτήτων (γιατί είναι ΥΨΗΠΕΡΑΤΟ).

Από το -3db και ΠΑΝΩ δεν κόβει τίποτα. Αν κόβει κάτι είναι ο ίδιος ο ενισχυτή αφού έχει συγκεκριμένο εύρος λειτουργίας.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Δημήτρη ειλικρινά... θα σκίσω τα πτυχία μου.
> Το δικτύωμα πυκνωτής εισόδου και μετά αντίσταση προς τη γη είναι ΥΨΗΠΕΡΑΤΟ φίλτρο. ΟΧΙ χαμηλοπερατό. 
> Η συχνότητα αποκοπής του είναι το σημείο που από εκεί και ΚΑΤΩ μειώνεται η διάβαση των συχνοτήτων (γιατί είναι ΥΨΗΠΕΡΑΤΟ).
> Από το -3db και ΠΑΝΩ δεν κόβει τίποτα. Αν κόβει κάτι είναι ο ίδιος ο ενισχυτή αφού έχει συγκεκριμένο εύρος λειτουργίας.



Όχι Γιάννη μου, μη σκίσεις τα πτυχία σου, μάλλον το εύρος λειτουργίας του είναι που ίσως να επηρεάζεται και από εκεί που λέω εγώ ή κάτι διατυπώνω λάθος γιατί εγώ δεν έχω πτυχίο.

----------

